# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  आदिशक्ति महामाया माँ दुर्गा जी

## MALLIKA

*आदि शक्ति महा माया माँ दुर्गा जी के 108 नामो की माला -*





1- सती ,2- साध्वी ,3- भवप्रीता  ,4- भवानी ,5- भवमोचनी ,6- आर्या  ,7- दुर्गा  ,8- जया ,
9- आद्या ,10- त्रिनेत्रा ,11- शूलधारिणी ,12- पिनाकधारिणी ,13- चित्रा ,14- चंद्रघंटा ,15- महातपा ,
16- मनः ,17-  बुद्धि ,18- अहंकारा ,19- चित्तरूपा ,20- चिता ,21- चितिः ,22- सर्वमन्त्रमयी ,
23- सत्ता ,24- सत्यानन्द ,25- अनंता ,26- भावनी ,27- भाव्या ,28- भव्या ,29- अभव्या ,
30- सदागति ,31- शांभवी ,32-  देवमाता ,33- स्वरूप्णी चिंता ,34- रन्नप्रिया ,35- सर्व विद्या , 
36- दक्ष कन्या ,37- दक्ष यज्ञ विनाशिनी ,38- अपर्णा ,39- अनेक वर्णा ,40-  पाटला ,41- पाटलावती ,
42- पट्टाम्बर परिधाना ,43- कलमंजीर रंजिनी ,44- अमेय विक्रमा ,45-  क्रूरा ,46- सुन्दरी ,
47- सुर सुन्दरी ,48- वन दुर्गा ,49- मातंगी ,50- मतंग मुनि पूजिता ,51-  ब्राम्ही ,52- माहेशवरी, 
53- ऐन्द्री ,54- कौमारी ,55- वैष्णवी ,56- चामुण्डा ,57- वाराही ,58-  लक्ष्मी ,59- पुरुषाकृति ,
60- विमला ,61- उत्कर्षीनी ,62- ज्ञाना ,63- क्रिया ,64- नित्या ,65-  बुद्धिदा ,66- बहुला ,
67- बहुलप्रेमी ,68- सर्व वाहन वाहना ,69- निशुम्भ शुम्भ हननी ,70-  महिषा सुर मर्दिनी ,
71- मधुकर्ट भहन्त्री ,72- चण्ड मुण्ड विनाशनी ,73-सर्व असुर  विनाशा ,74- सर्व दानव घातिनी ,
75- सत्या ,76- सर्वास्त्र धारिणी ,77- अनेक शस्त्र हस्ता  ,78- अनेकास्त्र धारिणी ,79- कुमारी ,
80- एक कन्या ,81- कैशोरी ,82- युवती ,83- यतिः ,84-  अप्रौढ़ा ,85- प्रौढ़ा ,86- वृद्ध माता ,
87- बलप्रदा ,88- महोदरी ,89- मुक्त केशी ,90- घोर  रूपा ,91- महाबला ,92- अग्निज्वाला ,
93- रौद्र मुखी ,94- काल रात्रि ,95- तपस्विनी ,96-  नारायणी ,97- भद्रकाली ,98- विष्णुमाया ,
99- जलोदरी ,100- शिवदूती ,101- कराली ,102- अनन्ता ,103-  परमेश्वरी ,104- कात्यनी ,
105- सावित्री ,106- प्रत्यक्षा ,107- ब्रहम्वादिनी ,108-  सर्वशास्त्रमयी !!

प्रेम से बोलो जय माता दी !!

----------


## sangita_sharma

> *आदि शक्ति महा माया माँ दुर्गा जी के 108 नामो की माला -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- सती ,2- साध्वी ,3- भवप्रीता  ,4- भवानी ,5- भवमोचनी ,6- आर्या  ,7- दुर्गा  ,8- जया ,
> 9- आद्या ,10- त्रिनेत्रा ,11- शूलधारिणी ,12- पिनाकधारिणी ,13- चित्रा ,14- चंद्रघंटा ,15- महातपा ,
> 16- मनः ,17-  बुद्धि ,18- अहंकारा ,19- चित्तरूपा ,20- चिता ,21- चितिः ,22- सर्वमन्त्रमयी ,
> ...


बहुत बढ़िया हे अभी कोटा नहीं हे कल रेपो दूंगी

----------


## MALLIKA

*श्री दुर्गा जी के नामो की माला* 
1- दुर्गा  2- दुर्गति शमनी   3- दुर्गापद विनिवारिणी     4- दुर्गमच छेदनी
5- दुर्ग साधिनी     6- दुर्ग नाशिनी      7- दुर्गा तोधारिणी     8- दुर्ग निहन्त्री
9- दुर्गमापहा      10- दुर्गमज्ञानदा     11- दुर्ग दैत्यालोक दवानला       12- दुर्गमा
13- दुर्गमालोका     14- दयुर्गमात्म स्वरूपणी     15- दुर्गमार्गप्रदा     16- दुर्गमविद्या
17- दुर्गमाश्रिता      18- दुर्गमज्ञान-संस्थाना       19- दुर्गमध्यान भासिनी      20- दुर्गमोहा
21- दुर्गमगा         22- दुर्गमार्थ स्वरूपणी          23- दुर्गमासुर संहंत्री          24- दुर्गमायुद्ध धारिणी
25- दुर्गमांगि        26- दुर्गमता              27- दुर्गम्या                 28- दुर्गमेश्वरी
29- दुर्गभीमा        30- दुर्गभामा             31- दुर्गभा                   32- दुर्गदारिणी !!

*प्रेम से बोलो जय माता दी !!*

----------


## MALLIKA

> बहुत बढ़िया हे अभी कोटा नहीं हे कल रेपो दूंगी



सूत्र भ्रमण करने का आपका धन्यवाद सीमा जी !
पर अगर आपने मुझे ++रेपो की बात न कह कर सिर्फ
"जय माता दी" कह दिया होता तो मुझे बहुत ख़ुशी होती !

----------


## badboy123455

*जय   माता   दी*

----------


## lawat

धरम की जय हो

----------


## Munneraja

माता का अवतार दुष्ट राक्षसों को नष्ट करने के लिए हुआ था जो किसी नर के हाथों ना मारे जाने का वरदान ले चुके थे.
दुष्टों का नाश करके पृथ्वी को अराजकता से बचाने के लिए माँ कृत संकल्प हैं.

कृपया माता का वृत्तांत आगे बढायें.
शिवजी से विवाह, इनका निवास, इनका आहार और ये कहाँ कहाँ विराजमान हैं ??

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## sandeep246426

[QUOTE=MALLIKA;229171]*श्री दुर्गा जी के नामो की माला* 
[COLOR="blue"][SIZE="3"]1- दुर्गा  2- दुर्गति शमनी   3- दुर्गापद विनिवारिणी     4- दुर्गमच छेदनी
5- दुर्ग साधिनी     6- दुर्ग नाशिनी      7- दुर्गा तोधारिणी     8- दुर्ग निहन्त्री
9- दुर्गमापहा      10- दुर्गमज्ञानदा     11- दुर्ग दैत्यालोक दवानला       12- दुर्गमा
13- दुर्गमालोका     14- दयुर्गमात्म स्वरूपणी     15- दुर्गमार्गप्रदा     16- दुर्गमविद्या
17- दुर्गमाश्रिता      18- दुर्गमज्ञान-संस्थाना       19- दुर्गमध्यान भासिनी      20- दुर्गमोहा
21- दुर्गमगा         22- दुर्गमार्थ स्वरूपणी          23- दुर्गमासुर संहंत्री          24- दुर्गमायुद्ध धारिणी
25- दुर्गमांगि        26- दुर्गमता              27- दुर्गम्या                 28- दुर्गमेश्वरी
29- दुर्गभीमा        30- दुर्गभामा             31- दुर्गभा                   32- दुर्गदारिणी !!

दुर्गा जी के इन बत्तीस नामों को जपने से कोई कस्ट भय नहीं रहता है 
मित्र जो भी लिखो उसका महत्त्व भी लिखा करो इससे बहुत प्रभाव पड़ेगा 
*जय  माता दी*

----------


## aman009

> माता का अवतार दुष्ट राक्षसों को नष्ट करने के लिए हुआ था जो किसी नर के हाथों ना मारे जाने का वरदान ले चुके थे.
> दुष्टों का नाश करके पृथ्वी को अराजकता से बचाने के लिए माँ कृत संकल्प हैं.
> 
> कृपया माता का वृत्तांत आगे बढायें.
> शिवजी से विवाह, इनका निवास, इनका आहार और ये कहाँ कहाँ विराजमान हैं ??


माँ भगबती की पूजा ,आराधना से मानब के जीवन में सकारात्मक सोच पैदा होती हे  /माँ स्यंग ज्योति स्वरुप हें, जो प्रतेक मानव के ह्रदय में निवाश करती हें/ किसी  ब्रह्म्निष्ट गुरु दुयारा इस ज्योति का प्रकटीकरण ही माँ की वास्तविक पूजा है /

----------


## MALLIKA

> माता का अवतार दुष्ट राक्षसों को नष्ट करने के लिए हुआ था जो किसी नर के हाथों ना मारे जाने का वरदान ले चुके थे.
> दुष्टों का नाश करके पृथ्वी को अराजकता से बचाने के लिए माँ कृत संकल्प हैं.
> 
> कृपया माता का वृत्तांत आगे बढायें.
> शिवजी से विवाह, इनका निवास, इनका आहार और ये कहाँ कहाँ विराजमान हैं ??


[QUOTE=sandeep246426;235510]


> *श्री दुर्गा जी के नामो की माला* 
> [COLOR="blue"][SIZE="3"]1- दुर्गा  2- दुर्गति शमनी   3- दुर्गापद विनिवारिणी     4- दुर्गमच छेदनी
> 5- दुर्ग साधिनी     6- दुर्ग नाशिनी      7- दुर्गा तोधारिणी     8- दुर्ग निहन्त्री
> 9- दुर्गमापहा      10- दुर्गमज्ञानदा     11- दुर्ग दैत्यालोक दवानला       12- दुर्गमा
> 13- दुर्गमालोका     14- दयुर्गमात्म स्वरूपणी     15- दुर्गमार्गप्रदा     16- दुर्गमविद्या
> 17- दुर्गमाश्रिता      18- दुर्गमज्ञान-संस्थाना       19- दुर्गमध्यान भासिनी      20- दुर्गमोहा
> 21- दुर्गमगा         22- दुर्गमार्थ स्वरूपणी          23- दुर्गमासुर संहंत्री          24- दुर्गमायुद्ध धारिणी
> 25- दुर्गमांगि        26- दुर्गमता              27- दुर्गम्या                 28- दुर्गमेश्वरी
> 29- दुर्गभीमा        30- दुर्गभामा             31- दुर्गभा                   32- दुर्गदारिणी !!
> ...





> माँ भगबती की पूजा ,आराधना से मानब के जीवन में सकारात्मक सोच पैदा होती हे  /माँ स्यंग ज्योति स्वरुप हें, जो प्रतेक मानव के ह्रदय में निवाश करती हें/ किसी  ब्रह्म्निष्ट गुरु दुयारा इस ज्योति का प्रकटीकरण ही माँ की वास्तविक पूजा है /




 सभी सदस्यों से निवेदन है की माँ की
जयकार करते रहे !
मै कुछ ऐसी जानकारी देना चाहती हूँ !
जो अब तक आप सब से दूर रही हो ,
 इसलिए क्रिया धीरज रखिये !
माँ सभी की मनोकामना पूर्ण करेंगी !
जय माता दी !!

----------


## MALLIKA

*माता वैष्णो देवी जी के दरबार में होने वाली सुबह की आरती* 

*कैसी यह देर लगाई है दुर्गे !
हे मात मेरी, हे मात मेरी !!
भव सागर में गिरा पड़ा हूँ !
काम आदि ग्रह में गिरा पड़ा हूँ !!
मोह आदि जाल में जकड़ा पड़ा हूँ !
हे मात मेरी, हे मात मेरी !!
न मुझमे बल है, न मुझमे विद्या !
न मुझमे भक्ति, न मुझमे शक्ति !!
शरण तुम्हारी गिरा पड़ा हूँ !
हे मात मेरी, हे मात मेरी !!
न कोई कुटुम्बमेरा साथी !
ना ही मेरा शारीर साथी !!
चरण कमल को नौका बनाकर !
मैं पार होऊंगा ख़ुशी मनाकर !!
यमदूतो को मार भगाकर !
हे मात मेरी, हे मात मेरी !!
आप ही उबारो पकड़ के बांह !
हे मात मेरी, हे मात मेरी !!
सदा तेरे ही गुण गाऊं !
सदा तेरे ही स्वरूप को ध्याऊं !!
नित प्रति तेरे गुण गाऊं !
हे मात मेरी, हे मात मेरी !!
न मैं किसी का , न कोई मेरा !
छाया है चारो ओर अँधेरा !!
पकड़ दाती दिखा दो रास्ता !
हे मात मेरी, हे मात मेरी !!
शरण में पड़े हैं हम तुम्हारी !
करो यह नैया पार हमारी !!
कैसी यह देर लगायी है दुर्गे !
हे मात मेरी, हे मात मेरी !!*

----------


## MALLIKA

*माता वैष्णो देवी जी के दरबार में होने वाली शाम की आरती*

*अनगिनत हैं तेरे नाम ,
हर नाम को लाखो प्रणाम ,
शेरांवाली माँ तेरी ज्योत जगे दिन रात ,
 जगमग जग तारा संध्या सुन प्रभात ,
जगमग उजियारा ओ मंगलमय प्रणाम ,
 ज्योतावाली माँ  लाखो हैं तेरे नाम ,   
हर नाम को लाखो प्रणाम ,
तेरी जय गूंजे तेरे गुण गाऊं ,
गूंजे सभी दिशा गगन में ,
नौछावर तन मन प्राण ,
हर नाम को लाखो प्रणाम ,
हरी रात जन गन मन ,
सभी नंदन आठो याम ,
शेरांवाली माँ अनगिनत हैं तेरे नाम ,
दिल में प्रसाद तेरा , वर्णन क्या करिए ,
जो ऐसा प्रसाद तेरा , अर्पण क्या करिए ,
तेरा धन धरमी माँ ,
शेरांवाली माँ अनगिनत है तेरे नाम ,
हर नाम को लाखो प्रणाम , शेरांवाली माँ.............................!*

----------


## MALLIKA

*आगे बाकी है* 

*इक्यावन शक्तिपीठ जहा माता सती के अंग गिरे थे .......................................*

----------


## MALLIKA

पुराणों के अनुसार दक्ष पुत्री माता सती ने अपने पिता के द्वारा अपने पति भगवान् शंकर के अपमान से स्वयं को यज्ञ - कुंड में होम दिया , तब भगवान् शंकर माता सती के शव को अपने कंधे पर रख कर उद्भ्रांत भाव से नाचने - घुमने लगे ! सर्वत्र प्रलय सा हाहाकार मच गया ! 
तब देवो के अनुनय - विनय पर भगवान् विष्णु ने अपने सुदर्शन चक्र द्वारा उस शव के खंड-खंड करने लगे ! " तंत्र-चूड़ामणि "  के अनुसार इस प्रकार सती के मृत शरीर के विभिन अंग और उनमे पहने आभूषण 51 स्थलों पर गिरे, जिससे वो स्थल शक्तिपीठो के रूप में प्रतिष्ठित हो गए  !


ज्ञातव्य है की इन 51 शक्तिपीठो  में भारत - विभाजन के बाद 5 और भी कम हो गए और आज के भारत में 42 शक्ति पीठ रह गए है 1 शक्तिपीठ  पकिस्तान में चला गया और 4 बंगलादेश में ! शेष 4 पीठो में 1 श्री लंका में , 1 तिब्बत में तथा 2 नेपाल में है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*1-* *किरीट -* 

यहाँ माता सती का "किरीट" नमक शिरोभूषण गिरा था ! 
यहाँ की शक्ति "विमला" या "भुवनेशी" नाम से जानी जाती है !
और यहाँ भैरव ( शिव ) " संवर्त" नाम से विख्यात हैं !
यह शक्ति पीठ हाबड़ा-बहरहवा  लाइन पर हाबड़ा से ढाई किमी.
डोर " लालबाग कोर्ट " स्टेशन से लगभग 5 किमी. पर बतन नगर के पास गंगा तट पर स्थित है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*2- वृन्दावन -* 

यहाँ माता सती के "केश" गिरे थे !
यहाँ माता सती " उमा " तथा
भगवन शंकर " भूतेश " के नाम से जाने जाते है !
मथुरा-वृन्दावन  के बीच " भुतेशवर " नामक रेलवे स्टेशन के समीप
" भुतेशवर - मंदिर " के प्रांगण में यह शक्ति पीठ स्थित है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*3- करबीर -*
यहाँ माता सती के " त्रिनेत्र " गिरे थे !
यहाँ माता सती को " महिषामर्दिनी  "
  और भगवान शिव " क्रोधीश " कहे जाते है !
कोल्हापुर स्थित महालक्ष्मी अथवा
 अम्बाईका मंदिर ही यह शक्तिपीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*4 -* * श्री पर्वत -*
यहाँ माता सती का " तल्प " ( कनपटी ) गिरा था !
यहाँ सती " श्री सुन्दरी " तथा शिव " सुंदरानन्द " कहलाते है !
यह स्थान लद्दाख ( कश्मीर ) में है !
कुछ लोग असम में सिलहट से 4 किमी. दूर जैनपुर नामक स्थान पर
" श्रीपर्वत " को शक्ति पीठ मानते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*5 - वाराणसी -*
 यहाँ माता सती का " कर्णमणि " ( कान की मणि ) गिरी थी !
यहाँ माता सती को " विशालाक्षी " तथा भगवान शिव को " काल भैरव " कहते है !
वाराणसी में विश्वेश्वर के निकट मीरघाट पर विशालाक्षी का मंदिर ही शक्ति पीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*6- गोदावरी तट -*
 यहाँ  माता सती का काममण्डा ( बायाँ गाल ) गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती को " विशवेशी " ( रुक्मणी विश्वमातृका ) तथा भगवान शिव को
" दण्डपाणि " ( वत्सनाम ) कहा जाता है !
आंध्रप्रदेश में गोदावरी स्टेशन के पास कोटि तीर्थ है !
यह शक्ति पीठ यहाँ स्थित है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*7- शुचि-*
यहाँ माता सती के " ऊर्ध्र्वदन्त " ( ऊपर के दांत ) गिरे थे !
यहाँ माता सती को " नारायणी " और
भगवान शंकर को " संहार " या " संकूर " कहते है !
तमिलनाडू में तीन महासागर के संगम स्थल कन्याकुमारी से 13 किमी.
दूर " शुचीन्द्रम " में स्याणु शिव का मंदिर है !
उसी मंदिर में ये शक्ति पीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*8- पशचसागर-*

यहाँ माता सती के " अधोदन्त " ( नीचे के दांत ) गिरे थे !
यहाँ सती " वाराही " तथा शिव " महारूद्र " के नाम से जाने जाते है !
इस पीठ के स्थान का निश्चित पता नहीं है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*9- ज्वालामुखी -*

हिमाचल प्रदेश के कांगड़ा जनपद के अंतर्गत ज्वालामुखी का मंदिर ही शक्ति पीठ है !
जो ज्वालामुखी रोड रेलवे स्टेशन से लगभग 21 किमी. दूर बस मार्ग पर स्थित है !
यहाँ माता सती की " जिव्हा " गिरी थी ! यहाँ माता सती  " सिद्धिदा " अम्बिका तथा
भगवान शिव " उन्मत्त " रूप में विराजित है !
मंदिर में आग के रूप में हर समय ज्वाला धधकती रहती है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*10- भैरव पर्वत -*

यहाँ माता सती का " ऊर्ध्र्व ओष्ठ " ( ऊपरी होठ ) गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती को " अवन्ती " तथा भगवान शिव को " अम्बकर्ण " कहलाते है !
मध्यप्रदेश में उज्जैन के निकट शिप्रा नदी के तट पर भैरव पर्वत है !
गुजरात में गिरनार के निकट भी एक भैरव पर्वत है !
दोनों ही स्थलों को शक्तिपीठ मान कर श्रद्धापूर्वक यात्रा करनी चाहिए !

----------


## MALLIKA

*11- अट्टहास -*

यहाँ माता सती का " अधरोष्ठ " ( नीचे का होठ ) गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती " फुल्लरादेवी " और भगवान शिव " विश्वेश " कहलाते है !
यह शक्ति पीठ वर्धमान ( बर्दवान ) से 93 किमी. दूर
कटवा - अहमदपुर लाइन पर लाबपुर स्टेशन के निकट है !

----------


## Ranveer

*बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए मल्लिका जी को धन्यवाद |*

" जय माता दी "

----------


## love birds

> *आदि शक्ति महा माया माँ दुर्गा जी के 108 नामो की माला -*
> Attachment 119433
> Attachment 119433Attachment 119434
> 
> 
> 
> 1- सती ,2- साध्वी ,3- भवप्रीता ,4- भवानी ,5- भवमोचनी ,6- आर्या ,7- दुर्गा ,8- जया ,
> 9- आद्या ,10- त्रिनेत्रा ,11- शूलधारिणी ,12- पिनाकधारिणी ,13- चित्रा ,14- चंद्रघंटा ,15- महातपा ,
> 16- मनः ,17- बुद्धि ,18- अहंकारा ,19- चित्तरूपा ,20- चिता ,21- चितिः ,22- सर्वमन्त्रमयी ,
> ...


अरे मित्र मैं तो सूत्र भर्मण से पहले ही आपको repu. ++++++++   देता हू भर्मण बाद में करूँगा 

* jai   mata   di*

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe:  :Tiranga: 

 :Tiranga: "जय माता दी" :Tiranga:

----------


## shohiji

सिंहस्था शशिशेखरा मरकत प्रख्यैश्चतुर्भि  ुजै: !
शङ्खं चक्रधनु:शरांश्च दधती नेत्रैस्त्रिभि: शोभिता।!

आमुक्ताङ्गद!हारकङ  ण रणत्काञ्ची रणन्नूपुरा !
दुर्गा दुर्गतिहारिणी भवतु नो रत्नोल्लसत्कुण्ड ला॥

जो सिंह की पीठ पर विराजमान हैं, जिनके मस्तक पर चन्द्रमा का मुकुट है, जो मरकतमणि के समान कान्तिवाली अपनी चार भुजाओं में शङ्ख, चक्र, धनुष और बाण धारण करती हैं, तीन नेत्रों से सुशोभित होती हैं, जिनके भिन्न-भिन्न अङ्ग बाँधे हुए बाजूबंद, हार, कङ्कण, खनखनाती हुई करधनी और रुनझुन करते हुए नूपुरों से विभूषित हैं तथा जिनके कानों में रत्**नजटित कुण्डल झिलमिलाते रहते हैं, वे भगवती दुर्गा हमारी दुर्गति दूर करने वाली हों।

----------


## shohiji

:Globe:  :Tiranga: जय माता दी :Globe:  :Tiranga:

----------


## shohiji

"माँ अम्बे सबकी रक्षा करें" 
मित्र ,माँ जगदम्बे के आशीर्वाद को आपने सूत्र में पिरोकर इस मंच को एक अद्वितीय उपहार दिया है !इसके लिए हम आपके प्रति कृतज्ञ हैं और आपको धन्यवाद देते हैं !

----------


## MALLIKA

जय माता दी !

----------


## MALLIKA

*12-  जनस्थान -*

यहाँ माता सती की " ठुड्डी " गिरी थी !
यहाँ सती " भ्रामरी " और शिव " विक्रताक्ष " कहलाते है !
नासिक के पास पश्चवटी में माँ भद्रकाली का मंदिर ही यह शक्ति पीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA

*13-* *कश्मीर -*
कश्मीर में अमरनाथ गुफा के भीतर " हिम " शक्तिपीठ है !
यहाँ माता सती का " कंठ " गिरा था !
यहाँ सती " महामाया " तथा शिव " त्रिसंध्येश्वर " कहलाते है !
श्रावण पूर्णिमा को अमरनाथ के दर्शन के साथ यह शक्ति पीठ भी दिखता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*14 - नन्दीपुर -*

यहाँ माता सती का " कण्ठहार " गिरा था !
यहाँ सती  " नन्दिनी " और शिव " नन्दिकेश्वर " कहलाते है !
बोलपुर (शांति निकेतन) से 33 किमी. दूर सैन्थिया रेलवे जंक्शन से अग्निकोण में ,
थोड़ी दूर रेलवे लाइन के निकट ही एक वटवृक्ष के नीचे यह शक्ति पीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*15- श्रीशैल -*


*मल्लिकार्जुन मंदिर का द्रश्य* 



आंध्र प्रदेश में श्रीशेलम ( मल्लिकार्जुन ) द्वादश ज्योतिर्लिंगों में एक मंदिर है !
मंदिर के विशाल प्रांगण में श्री " भ्रमराम्बा " देवी का मंदिर ही यह शक्ति पीठ है !
यहाँ माता सती की " ग्रीवा " गिरी थी !
यहाँ सती को " महा लक्ष्मी " तथा शिव को " संवरानंद " या " ईश्वरानंद " कहा जाता है !

----------


## dev bajpai1234

जय माता दी 
 बहुत बढ़िया

----------


## rajeshgarg

jai mata di please mata ke sare shakti peeth ke naam batayen

----------


## MALLIKA

*16 - नलहटी -*

नलहटी में माता सतीकी " उदरनाली " गिरी थी !
यहाँ शक्ति " कालिका " तह शिव " योगीश " कहे जाते है !
यहाँ शक्ति पीठ बोलपुर ( शांति निकेतन ) से 75 किमी. तथा सैन्थिया जंक्शन से मात्र 42 किमी. दूर
नलहटी जंक्शन से 3 किमी. दूर एक टीले पर स्थित है !
नंदी पुर शक्तिपीठ आने वाले भक्तगण सुविधापूर्वक एक शक्तिपीठ का दर्शन कर सकते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*17 - मिथिला -*

यहाँ माता सती का " वाम स्कन्ध " गिरा था !
यहाँ सती " उमा " या " महा देवी " तथा शिव " महोदर " कहलाते हैं !
इस शक्तिपीठ का निश्चित स्थान बताना  कुछ कठिन है !
मिथिला में कई ऐसे देवी मंदिर है , जिन्हें लोग शक्तिपीठ बताते है !
एक जनकपुर ( नेपाल ) से 51 किमी. दूर पूर्व दिशा में " उच्चैठ " नामक स्थान पर " वन दुर्गा " का मंदिर है !
दूसरा सहरसा स्टेशन के पास " उग्रतारा " का मंदिर है !
तीसरा समस्तीपुर से पूर्व 61 किमी. दूर सलौना रेलवे स्टेशन से 9 किमी. दूर " जयमंगला " देवी का मंदिर है !
उक्त तीनो मंदिर को विद्वजन शक्तिपीठ मानते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*18 - रत्नावली -*

यहाँ माता सती का " दायाँ कन्धा " गिरा था !
यह शक्तिपीठ बंगाल-पंजिका के अनुसार कदाचित मद्रास में है !
यहाँ माता सती को " कुमारी " तथा भगवान् शिव को " शिव " कहा जाता है !

----------


## sanjchou

*जय माता दी...*

----------


## MALLIKA

*19 - प्रभास -*
यहाँ माता सती का " उदार " गिरा था !
गुजरात में गिरनार पर्वत पर माँ अम्बा जी का मंदिर ही शक्ति पीठ है !
यहाँ माता सती को " चंद्रभागा " और भगवान् शिव को " वक्रतुण्ड " के नाम से जाना जाता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*20 - जालंधर -*

यहाँ माता सती का " बायां स्तन " गिरा था !
यहाँ सती को " त्रिपुरमालिनी " और शिव को " भीषण " के रूप में जाना जाता है !
यह शक्ति पीठ जालंधर ( पंजाब ) में है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*21 - रामगिरी -*
यहाँ माता सती का " दायाँ स्तन " गिरा था !
यहाँ सती को " शिवानी " और शिव को " चण्ड " कहा जाता है !
चित्रकूट शारदा मंदिर ही यह शक्तिपीठ है !
कुछ विद्वान मैहर के शारदा मंदिर को शक्ति पीठ मानते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*22 - वैधनाथ -*
यहाँ माता सती का " ह्रदय " गिरा था !
यहाँ सती को " जयदुर्गा " और शिव को " वैधनाथ " कहा जाता है !
बिहार में वैधनाथ में वैधनाथ-मंदिर के प्रांगन में मुख्य मंदिर के सम्मुख यह शक्ति पीठ है !
कुछ लोगो की मान्यता है की शिव ने सती का यहीं दाह-संस्कार किया था !
अतः इस चिता भूमि की अपनी एक महत्ता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*23 - वक्त्रेश्वर -*
यहाँ माता सती का मन गिरा था !
यहाँ सती को " महिष-मर्दिनी " और शिव को " वक्त्रनाथ " कहा जाता है !
नन्दीपुर तथा नलहटी शक्ती पीठ का उल्लेख हो चुका है !
उसी क्रम में सैन्थिया जंक्शन से किमी. दूर श्मशान भूमि में यह शक्ति पीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## guruji

जय माता की !

----------


## Dark Rider

वन्दे जगदम्बे |

----------


## SUNIL1107

:salut::salut::salut:

----------


## lalji1964

*जय माँ अम्बे ! भगवती सबका कल्याण करें !*

----------


## montysingh

:bell:शास्त्रों में शक्ति उपासना का महत्व मात्र धार्मिक उपायों को विशेष काल में अपनाना ही नहीं है, बल्कि उसके पीछे संपूर्ण ब्रह्मांड में फैली सृजन शक्ति और उसके अस्तित्व के सम्मान और रक्षा का संदेश है। सांसारिक दृष्टि से स्त्री भी ऐसी सृजन शक्ति की स्वामी है। यही कारण है कि स्त्री को शक्ति रूपा माना गया है। वह ही सभी सुखों का आधार मानी गई है। 

पुराणों में देवी दुर्गा ऐसी ही सृजन, पालन और संहार शक्तियों की अधिष्ठात्री मानी गई है। यही कारण है धार्मिक मान्यताओं के मुताबिक देवी उपासना सभी सांसारिक और भौतिक सुखों की कामनाओं को पूरा करती है। 

शास्त्रों में देवी दुर्गा को उनकी दिव्य शक्तियों व स्वरूप के कारण अनेक नामों से स्मरण किया गया है। इन नामों में विशेष रूप दुर्गा के 32 नाम मंत्र अपार सुख और शांति देने वाले माने गए हैं। गुप्त नवरात्रि में अगर कोई इंसान यहां बताए जा रहे 32 नाम मंत्रों का ध्यान करता है, तो वह कष्ट और संताप से मुक्त होकर सुखी संपन्न व निर्भय हो जाता है। जानते हैं यह 32 नाम मंत्र - 

- इन 32 नाम मंत्रों को देवी की गंध, अक्षत, फूल और धूप-दीप जलाकर पूजा करने के बाद लाल आसन पर बैठकर घर या देवी मंदिर में करें - 

ॐ दुर्गा दुर्गतिशमनी दुर्गाद्विनिवारि  ी

दुर्ग मच्छेदनी दुर्गसाधिनी दुर्गनाशिनी 

दुर्गतोद्धारिणी दुर्गनिहन्त्री दुर्गमापहा 

दुर्गमज्ञानदा दुर्गदैत्यलोकदवा  ला 

दुर्गमा दुर्गमालोका दुर्गमात्मस्वरूप  णी 

दुर्गमार्गप्रदा दुर्गम विद्या दुर्गमाश्रिता

दुर्गमज्ञान संस्थाना दुर्गमध्यान भासिनी

दुर्गमोहा दुर्गभगा दुर्गमार्थस्वरूप  णी 

दुर्गमासुर संहंत्रि दुर्गमायुध धारिणी 

दुर्गमांगी दुर्गमता दुर्गम्या दुर्गमेश्वरी

दुर्गभीमा दुर्गभामा दुर्गमो दुर्गदारिणी

नामावलिमिमां यस्तु दुर्गाया मम मानव:

पठेत् सर्वभयान्मुक्तो भविष्यति न संशय:।

----------


## b_vaibhavi

आदिशक्ति महामाया माँ दुर्गा जी

----------


## b_vaibhavi

Name

Meaning
Durga 	The Inaccessible
Devi 	The Diety
Tribhuvaneshwari 	Goddess of The Three Worlds
Yashodagarba Sambhoota 	Emerging From Yashoda's Womb
Narayanavarapriya 	Fond of Narayana's Boons
Nandagopakulajata 	Daughter Of The Nandagopa Race
Mangalya 	Auspicious
Kulavardhini 	Developer Of The Race
Kamsavidravanakari 	Threatened Kamsa
Asurakshayamkari 	Reducer Of The Number Of Demons
Shilathata Vinikshibda 	At Birth,Slammed By Kamsa
Akashagamini 	Flew In The Sky
Vasudevabhagini 	Sister Of Vasudeva
Divamalya Vibhooshita 	Adorned With Beautiful Garlands
Divyambaradhara 	Beautifully Robed
Khadgaketaka Dharini 	Holder Of Sword And Shield
Shiva 	Auspicious
Papadharini 	Bearer Of Others' Sins
Varada 	Granter Of Boons
Krishna 	Sister Of Krishna
Kumari 	Young Girl
Brahmacharini 	Seeker Of Brahman
Balarkasadrushakara 	Like The Rising Sun
Purnachandra Nibhanana 	Beautiful Like The Full Moon
Chaturbhuja 	Four-Armed
Chaturvakttra 	Four-Faced
Peenashroni Payodhara 	Large Bosomed
Mayoora Pichhavalaya 	Wearer Of Peacock-Feathered Bangles
Keyurangadadharini 	Bejewelled With Armlets And Bracelets
Krishnachhavisama 	Like Krishna's Radiance
Krishna 	Dark-Complexioned
Sankarshanasamanana 	Equal To Sankarshana
Indradhwaja Samabahudharini 	With Shoulders Like Indra's Flag
Patradharini 	Vessel-Holder
Pankajadharini 	Lotus-Holder
Kanttadhara 	Holder of Shiva's Neck
Pashadharini 	Holder Of Rope
Dhanurdharini 	Holder Of Bow
Mahachakradharini 	Holder Of Chakra
Vividayudhadhara 	Bearer Of Various Weapons
Kundalapurnakarna Vibhooshita 	Wearer Of Earrings Covering The Ears
Chandravispardimukha 	Beautiful Like The Moon
Mukutavirajita 	Shining With Crown Adorned
Shikhipichhadwaja Virajita 	Having Peacock-Feathered Flag
Kaumaravratadhara 	Observer Of Fasts Like Young Girls Do
Tridivabhavayirtri 	Goddess Of The Three Worlds
Tridashapujita 	The Goddess Of The Celestials
Trailokyarakshini 	Protector Of The Three Worlds
Mahishasuranashini 	Destroyer Of Mahisha
Prasanna 	Cheerful
Surashreshtta 	Supreme Among The Celestials
Shiva 	Shiva's Half
Jaya 	Victorious
Vijaya 	Conqueror
Sangramajayaprada 	Granter Of Victory In The War
Varada 	Bestower
Vindhyavasini` 	Resident Of The Vindhyas
Kali 	Dark-Complexioned
Kali 	Goddess Of Death
Mahakali 	Wife Of Mahakala
Seedupriya 	Fond Of Drinks
Mamsapriya 	Fond Of Flesh
Pashupriya 	Fond Of All Beings
Bhootanushruta 	Well-Wisher Of Bhootaganas
Varada 	Bestower
Kamacharini 	Acting On One's Own Accord
Papaharini 	Destroyer Of Sins
Kirti 	Famed
Shree 	Auspicious
Dhruti 	Valiant
Siddhi 	Successful
Hri 	Holy Chant Of Hymns
Vidhya 	Wisdom
Santati 	Granter Of Issues
Mati 	Wise
Sandhya 	Twilight
Ratri 	Night
Prabha 	Dawn
Nitya 	Eternal
Jyotsana 	Radiant Like Flames
Kantha 	Radiant
Khama 	Embodiment Of Forgiveness
Daya 	Compassionate
Bandhananashini 	Detacher Of Attachments
Mohanashini 	Destroyer Of Desires
Putrapamrityunashini 	Sustainer Of Son's Untimely Death
Dhanakshayanashini 	Controller Of Wealth Decrease
Vyadhinashini 	Vanquisher Of Ailments
Mruthyunashini 	Destroyer Of Death
Bhayanashini 	Remover Of Fear
Padmapatrakshi 	Eyes Like The Lotus Leaf
Durga 	Remover Of Distress
Sharanya 	Granter Of Refuge
Bhaktavatsala 	Lover Of Devotees
Saukhyada 	Bestower Of Well-Being
Arogyada 	Granter Of Good Health
Rajyada 	Bestower Of Kingdom
Ayurda 	Granter Of Longevity
Vapurda 	Granter Of Beautiful Appearance
Sutada 	Granter Of Issues
Pravasarakshika 	Protector Of Travellers
Nagararakshika 	Protector Of Land
Sangramarakshika 	Protector Of Wars
Shatrusankata Rakshika 	Protector From Distress Caused By Foes
Ataviduhkhandhara Rakshika 	Protector From Ignorance And Distress
Sagaragirirakshika 	Protector Of Seas And Hills
Sarvakaryasiddhi Pradayika 	Granter Of Success In All Attempts
Durga 	Deity Durga

----------


## b_vaibhavi

आदिशक्ति महामाया माँ दुर्गा जी

----------


## b_vaibhavi

*Jatavedase sunavama सोम marathee yatho nidhahadhi वेद,
सा ना parshadathi durgani विश्व naaveva sindhum durithathyagni. 1

आग देवता हमारे सोमा का चढ़ावा
वह मई सब जानने के एक नष्ट जो हमें पसंद नहीं है,
कि परमात्मा आग सभी खतरों से हमें सीसा मई,
एक कप्तान की तरह समुद्र पार अपनी नाव लेता है,
और भी हमारे सभी गलतियों को सुधारने से बचाने के लिए.

Thaam अग्नि varnaam thapasa jwalanthim vairochanim कर्म phaleshu jushtam,
Durgam devim saranamaham prapadhye, sutharasi tharase नामा. 2

मैं परमात्मा माँ दुर्गा * में शरण लेते हैं,
कौन उसे तपस्या के कारण आग की तरह चमकता है,
कार्यों और उनके फल में कौन रहता है और उन्हें प्रभावी बनाता है,
और मैं उसके सलामी में मदद करता है जो हमें हमारी कठिनाइयों को पार.
* यह कठिनाइयों की माँ के रूप में अनुवादित भी सकता है

Agne thwam paaraya navyo asmaan swasthibhirathi durgani विश्व,
Pushscha prithwi bahula ना urvee भाव thokaaya thanayaya shamyoh. 3

आग की हे भगवान, तुम प्रशंसा के योग्य हैं,
आप उपन्यास तरीकों से मदद से हमें पार के लिए,
कठिनाइयों और हमें खुश करने के,
मई इस धरती में हमारे देश व्यापक बन,
बढ़ फसलों के लिए देश के बड़े बन सकते हैं,
और हमारे बच्चों में शामिल होने के लिए खुश हो सकता है और,
खुशी और खुशी के साथ अपने बच्चों को.

कोई durghaa jathaveda sindhunaa नव durithathi parshi Vishvaani,
Agne athrivan manasaa grina कोई asmakam bodhayithwa thanoo नाम. 4

ओह Jatha वेद गया है जो सब पापों का नाश है,
हमें एक नाव की तरह हमारे सभी मुसीबतों को पार,
कौन सी समस्याओं के बिना दूसरे किनारे पर हमें लगता है,
ओह अग्नि, ऋषि Athri, जो हमें ध्यान रखना होगा की तरह हमें बचाने,
हमारी सुरक्षा और हमारी खुशी के ध्यान में रखना है.

Prithana jitham साहा मन mugram agnim huvema paramath sadhasthath,
सा ना parshadathi durgani विश्व kshamaddhevo Athi durithatyagni. 5

हम भयंकर आग परमेश्वर जो हम सब के नेता है आह्वान.
और जो उच्चतम स्थान से अपने सभी दुश्मनों के हत्यारा है,
हमें सभी कठिनाइयों और कि सभी खराब होने वाला है भर लेते हैं और हमारी रक्षा.

Prathnoshika meedyo adhvareshu sanacha होता navyascha sadhsi
Swacha agne piprayaswa asmabhyam चा soubhahya माया jaswa. 6

आग ओह भगवान, आप बलिदान के दौरान प्रशंसा कर रहे हैं,
और हमेशा हमारी खुशी बढ़ाने के लिए, और बलिदान के रूप में मौजूद है,
जो पुराने और उन है जो नए हैं,
कृपया हमें जो केवल अपने आप को खुश कर रहे हैं,
और हमें हमारे सभी पक्षों से अच्छे भाग्य का अनुदान.

Gobhir jushta mayujo nishithktham thavendra vishnor anusancharema
ना kasya prushtam abhisamvasaano vaishnavim Loka IHA madhayantham. 7

हे भगवान, तुम पाप और दुख के साथ नहीं जुड़े हैं,
हमें हमेशा आप की सेवा करने के लिए जो सारी दौलत pervades अनुमति,
जो उच्चतम क्षेत्र में रहते हैं परमेश्वर मुझे बनाने,
कौन विष्णु, खुशी और खुश प्यार करते हैं और मेरी इच्छाओं अनुदान.*

----------


## lalji1964

लगता है कि कोई मेरा पीछा करते यहाँ तक आया है !

जय माँ भवानी !

----------


## VINODBISHT

*
जोर से बोलो जय माता दी की जय.
सारे बोलो जय माता दी की जय
दिल से बोलो जय माता दी की जय
मिलकर बोलो जय माता दी की जय*

हे माँ जग्पलानकारी जग की रक्षा करने वाली माँ सब दीन-दुखियों की रक्षा करें .


जय माता दी

----------


## MALLIKA

जय माता दी !
माता तेरे रूप अनेक !
आप सभी भक्तो का माता के पवित्र दरबार में अभिनन्दन है !

प्रेम से बोलो जय माता दी !

----------


## MALLIKA

*24 - कन्यकाश्रम -*
यहाँ माता सती की " पीठ " गिरी थी !
माता सती को यहाँ " शर्वाणी " तथा भगवान् शिव को " निमिष " कहा जाता है !
तमिलनाडु में तीन सागरों के संगम स्थल पर कन्याकुमारी का मंदिर है !
उस मंदिर में ही भद्रकाली का मंदिर शक्तिपीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*25 - बहुला -*
यहाँ माता सती का बायाँ हाथ गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती को " बहुलस " तथा भगवान शिव को " भीरुक " कहा जाता है !
यह शक्तिपीठ हावड़ा से 144 किमी. दूर कटाव जंक्शन से पश्चिम हेतु ब्रम्हाप्राम में है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*26 - उज्जयिनी -*
यहाँ माता सती की " कुहनी " गिरी थी !
यहाँ माता सती को " माडल्यचंडिका " और भगवान शिव को " कपिलाम्बर " कहा जाता है !
उज्जैन में रुद्रसागर के निकट हरसिद्धि मंदिर ही यह सक्तिपीठ है !
यहाँ माता सती के कुहनी की पूजा होती है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*27 - मणिवेदिक -*
यहाँ माता सती की दोनों " कलाइयाँ " गिरी थी !
राजस्थान में पुष्कर के पास गायत्री मंदिर ही यह सक्तिपीठ है !
यहाँ पर शक्ति " गायत्री " एवं भगवान शिव " सर्वानन्द " कहलाते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*28 - प्रयाग -*
तीर्थराज प्रयाग में माता सती के हाथ की ऊँगली गिरी थी !
यहाँ माता सती " ललिता देवी " एवं भगवान शिव को " भव " कहा जाता है !
ललिता देवी के मंदिर को विद्वान शक्तिपीठ मानते है !
शहर में एक और ( अलोपी माता ) ललिता देवी का मंदिर है !
इसे भी शक्तिपीठ माना जाता है !
निश्चित निष्कर्ष पर पहुचना कठिन है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*29 - उत्कल -*
उत्कल ( उड़ीसा ) में माता सती की " नाभि " गिरी थी !
यहाँ माता सती को " विमला " तथा भगवान शिव को " जगत " के नाम से जाना जाता है !
पुरी में जगन्नाथ जी के मंदिर के प्रांगण में ही विमला देवी का मंदिर है !
यही मंदिर शक्तिपीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA

*30 - काशी -*
यहाँ माता सती का " कंकाल " गिरा था !
देवी यहाँ " देवगर्मा " और भगवान शिव का "रूद्र " रूप है !
तमिलनाडु में सप्तपुरियो में एक काशी है !
वहां का काली मंदिर ही शक्तिपीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*31 - कालमाधव -*
यहाँ माता सती का वाम " नितम्ब " गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती को " काली " तथा भगवान शिव को " असिताग " कहा जाता है !
इस शक्तिपीठ के विषय में विशेष रूप से कुछ कहा नहीं जा सकता की यह कहा पर स्थित है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*32 - शोण -*
यहाँ माता सती का " दायाँ नितम्ब " गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती " नर्मदा " और भगवान शिव " भद्रसेन " कहलाते है !
कुछ लोग सासारामकी तारा चंडी देवी को ही शोण तटस्थ  शक्ति मानते है !
यदपि शोण अब कुछ दूर अलग चला गया है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*33 - कामगिरी -*
यहाँ माता सती की " योनी " गिरी थी !
असम के कामरूप जनपद में असम के प्रमुख नगर गुवाहाटी ( गौहाटी ) के पश्चिम भाग में नीलांचल पर्वत पर यह शक्तिपीठ " कामाख्या " के नाम से सुविख्यात है !
यहाँ माता सती को " कामाख्या " और भगवान शिव को " उमानंद " कहते है !
जिनका मंदिर ब्रम्हपुत्र नदी के मध्य उमानंद द्वीप पर स्थित है !

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## aawara

*बहुत सुँदर प्रस्तुतीकरण . . . . . . . . . . शानदार*

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## JEETJAWAN

आप को इस सूत्र को बनाने के लिए बहुत बहुत धनयवाद

----------


## MALLIKA

> *बहुत सुँदर प्रस्तुतीकरण . . . . . . . . . . 
> शानदार*





> आप को इस सूत्र को बनाने के लिए बहुत बहुत धनयवाद



आवारा और जीत जी
आप लोगो ने सूत्र का भ्रमण किया उसका धन्यवाद !
कृपया इसी तरह सूत्र पर आकर मेरा मार्गदर्शन किया करे !

" मल्लिका "

----------


## VINODBISHT

jai maa durga sat sakti ki jai........

----------


## MALLIKA

*34 - जयन्ती -*
सम्पूर्ण मेघालय पर्वतो का प्रान्त है !
गारो , खासी और जयन्तिया ये तीन प्रमुख पर्वत प्रान्त है !
जयन्तिया पर्वत पर माता सती की " वामजंघा " गिरी थी !
यहाँ माता सती " जयन्ती " तथा भगवन शिव " कमदीश्वरी " कहे जाते है !
शिलांग से 53 किमी. दूर जयन्तिया पर्वत पर बाउरभाग ग्राम में यह शक्तिपीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*35 - मगध -*
यहाँ माता सती की " दक्षिण जंघा " गिरी थी !
यहाँ माता सती को " सर्वानन्दकरी " तथा भगवन शिव को " व्योमकेश " कहा जाता है !
बिहार की राजधानी पटना में बड़ी पटनेश्वरी देवी का मंदिर ही शक्तिपीठ है !

----------


## Alaick

104- कात्यनी ,

मल्लिकाजी, मेरे विचार से यह नाम कात्यायनी होना चाहिए !

----------


## MALLIKA

*36 - त्रिस्त्रोता -*
यहाँ माता सती का " वाम पद " गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती का नाम " भ्रमरी " तथा भगवन शिव का नाम " ईश्वर " है !
बंगाल के जलपाईगुडी जनपद के बोदा इलाके के " शालबाड़ी " ग्राम में तिस्ता नदी के तट पर यह शक्तिपीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*37 - त्रिपुरा -*
त्रिपुरा में माता सती का " दक्षिण पद " गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती " त्रिपुरासुन्दरी " तथा भगवन शिव " त्रिपुरेश " कहे जाते है !
त्रिपुरा राज्य के राधा किशोरपुर ग्राम से 2 किमी. दूर दक्षिण-पूर्व  के कोण पर, पर्वत के ऊपर यह शक्तिपीठ स्थित है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*38 - विभाष -*
यहाँ माता सती का " बायाँ टखना " ( एड़ी के ऊपर की हड्डी की गांठ ) गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती " कपालिनी " अर्थात " भीमरूपा " और भगवन शिव " सर्वानन्द " कपाली है !
पासकुडा स्टेशन से 24 किमी दूर तमलूक स्टेशन है !
वहां का काली मंदिर ही यह शक्तिपीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*39 - कुरुक्षेत्र -*
यहाँ माता सती का " दाहिना टखना " गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती को " सावित्री " तथा भगवन शिव को " स्याणु " महादेव कहा जाता है !
हरियाणा राज्य के  कुरुक्षेत्रनगर में द्वैपायन सरोवर के पास यह शक्तिपीठ स्थित है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*40 - युगाधा -*
यहाँ माता सती के " दायें पैर का अंगूठा " गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती को " भूतधात्री " तथा भगवन शिव को " क्षीरकंटक " अर्थात " युगाध " कहा जाता है !
यह शक्तिपीठ बंगाल के वर्धमान रेलवे स्टेशन से 32 किमी. दूर उत्तर दिशा में  क्षीरग्राम में स्थित है !

----------


## sushilnkt

आप की दी गयी जानकारी .. बहुत ही सुन्दर हे ..........

----------


## MALLIKA

*41 - विराट -*
यहाँ माता सती के दायें पैर की उँगलियाँ गिरी थी !
यहाँ माता सती को " अम्बिका " तथा भगवन शिव को " अमृत " कहा जाता है !
यह शक्तिपीठ राजस्थान की राजधानी जयपुर से उत्तर की ओर 64 किमी दूर बैराट ग्राम में स्थित है !

----------


## MALLIKA

> आप की दी गयी जानकारी .. बहुत ही सुन्दर हे ..........


सुशील जी सूत्र पर आने के लिए आपका बहुत-बहुत  धन्यवाद !

----------


## MALLIKA

*42 - कालीपीठ -*
यहाँ माता सती की " शेष उँगलियाँ " गिरी थी !
यहाँ माता सती को " कलिका " तथा भगवन शिव को " नकुलीश " कहा जाता है !
कलकत्ता में काली माता का सुविख्यात मंदिर ही यह शक्तिपीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA

सम्प्रति ये 42 शक्तिपीठ भारत देश की पवित्र भूभाग में है !
शेष 9 शक्तिपीठ विभिन्न देश -
तिब्बत
श्री लंका
नेपाल
पकिस्तान
तथा
बांग्लादेश में है !
जिनका विवरण इस प्रकार है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*1 - मानस ( तिब्बत ) -*
यहाँ माता सती की " दाहिनी हथेली " गिरी थी !
यहाँ माता सती को " दाक्षायणी " तथा भगवन शिव को " अमर " कहा जाता है !
यह शक्तिपीठ तिब्बत में मानसरोवर के तट पर स्थित है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*2 - लंका ( श्रीलंका ) -*
यहाँ माता सती का " नुपूर " गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती को " इन्द्राक्षी " तथा भगवन शिव " राक्षसेश्वर " कहा जाता है !
यह शक्तिपीठ श्रीलंका में है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*3 - गण्डकी ( नेपाल ) -*
यहाँ माता सती का " दक्षिण गण्ड " ( दाहिना गाल ) गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती को " गण्डकी " तथा भगवन शिव को " चक्रमणि " कहा जाता है !
यह शक्तिपीठ नेपाल में गण्डकी नदी के तट पर स्थित है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*4 - नेपाल -*
यहाँ माता सती के दोनों जानु ( घुटने ) गिरे थे !
यहाँ माता सती को " महामाया " तथा भगवन शिव को " कपाल " कहा जाता है !
यहाँ शक्तिपीठ नेपाल में है !
सुप्रसिद्ध पशुपतिनाथ मंदिर के पास ही बागमती नदी के तट पर गुहेश्वरी देवी का मंदिर है !
यह " गुहेश्वरी " मंदिर ही शक्तिपीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*5 - हिंगुला ( पकिस्तान ) -*
यहाँ माता सती का " ब्रम्हरंध्र " गिरा था !
यहाँ माता सती को "  भैरवी " तथा भगवन शिव को " भीमलोचन " कहा जाता है !
यहाँ शक्तिपीठ पकिस्तान के बलूचिस्तान प्रान्त के हिंगलाज में है !
हिंगलाज करांची से 144 किमी. दूर उत्तर-पश्चिम दिशा में हिंगोस नदी के तट पर है !
यही एक गुफा के भीतर जाने पर माँ आदिशक्ति के ज्योति रूप के दर्शन होते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*6 - सुगंधा (बंगलादेश ) -*
यहं माता सती की " नासिका " ( नाक ) गिरी थी !
यहाँ माता सती " सुनंदा " तथा भगवन शिव " त्र्यम्बक " कहलाते है !
यह शक्तिपीठ बंगलादेश में है !
बारीसाल से 21 किमी. दूर उत्तर की ओर शिकारपुर गाँव में सुनंदा नदी के तट पर सुनंदा देवी ( उग्रतारा ) का मंदिर है !
यह मंदिर ही शक्तिपीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*7 - करतोयातट ( बंगलादेश ) -*
यहाँ माता सती का " वाम तल्प " गिरा था !
यहाँ माता " अपर्णा " तथा भगवन शिव " वामन " रूप में स्थापित है !
यह स्थल बंगलादेश में है !
बोगडा स्टेशन से 32 किमी. दूर दक्षिण -पश्चिम कोण में भवानीपुर ग्राम में यह शक्तिपीठ स्थित है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*8 - चट्टल ( बंगलादेश ) -*
चट्टल में माता सती का दक्षिण बाहु ( दाहिनी भुजा ) गिरी थी !
यहाँ माता सती को " भवानी " तथा भगवन शिव को " चंद्रशेखर " कहा जाता है !
बंगलादेश में चटगाँव से 38 किमी. दूर सीताकुंड स्टेशन के पास  चंद्रशेखर पर्वत पर भवानी मंदिर है !
यही भवानी मंदिर शक्तिपीठ है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*9 - यशोर (बंगलादेश ) -*
यहाँ माता सती की " बायीं हथेली " गिरी थी !
यहाँ माता सती को " यशोरेश्वरी " तथा भगवन शिव को " चन्द्र " कहा जाता है !
यह शक्तिपीठ  बंगलादेश के खुलना जिले के जैशोर शहर में है !

----------


## MALLIKA

इन शक्तिपीठो के अतरिक्त एक और शक्तिपीठ कर्णाटक में है !

यहाँ माता सती के दोनों कर्ण गिरे थे !

यहाँ माता सती को " जयदुर्गा  " तथा भगवन शिव को " अमीरु " कहा जाता है !

यह शक्तिपीठ कर्णाटक राज्य में है !

----------


## MALLIKA

शक्तिपीठो की बड़ी महिमा है !

स्कन्द-पद्य-मत्स्यादीपुराणों तथा देवीभागवत में 70 एवं 108 शक्तिपीठो का भी वर्णन है !

इन शक्तिपीठो के दर्शन से मानव का परम कल्याण होता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

महामाया पराविद्या
महामाया हरेश्चैषा तया सम्मोहते जगत !
कानिनामपि चेतांसि देवी भगवती हि सा !!
बलादाकृष्य मोहाय महामाया प्रयच्छति !
तया विर्सज्यते विश्वं जगदेतश्चराचरम !!

( दुर्गा सप्तशती - 1 / 55 - 56 )

अर्थात


जिसके द्वारा सम्पूर्ण जगत मोहित हो रहा है !
वह भगवान् विष्णु की महामाया है !
वह महामाया देवी भगवती ज्ञानियों के चित को भी बलपूर्वक आकर्षित कर मोह में डाल देती है !
उसी के द्वरा यह सम्पूर्ण चराचर जगत रचा गया है !

----------


## vickky681

जय माता दी जय माता दी

----------


## vickky681

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है

----------


## vickky681

जोर से बोलो जय माता दी

----------


## dev b

...वाह ....अच्छा सूत्र

----------


## dev b

जय माता दी जय माता दी

----------


## Mr_perfect

पौड़ी पौड़ी चढ़ता जा
जय माता दी रटता जा
जय माता दी

----------


## shakti36

जय माता दी जय माता दी

----------


## shakti36

> *आदि शक्ति महा माया माँ दुर्गा जी के 108 नामो की माला -*
> Attachment 119433
> Attachment 119433Attachment 119434
> 
> 
> 
> 1- सती ,2- साध्वी ,3- भवप्रीता  ,4- भवानी ,5- भवमोचनी ,6- आर्या  ,7- दुर्गा  ,8- जया ,
> 9- आद्या ,10- त्रिनेत्रा ,11- शूलधारिणी ,12- पिनाकधारिणी ,13- चित्रा ,14- चंद्रघंटा ,15- महातपा ,
> 16- मनः ,17-  बुद्धि ,18- अहंकारा ,19- चित्तरूपा ,20- चिता ,21- चितिः ,22- सर्वमन्त्रमयी ,
> ...



जय माता दी जय माता दी

----------


## MALLIKA

प्रेम से बोलो जय माता दी !!

----------


## shakti36

बोलो जय माता की

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## shakti36

बोलो जय माता की

----------


## VINODBISHT

jai mata di. jai

----------


## shakti36

बोलो जय माता की

----------


## shakti36

बोलो जय माता की

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> प्रेम से बोलो जय माता दी !!



आप को मेरी  तरफ से रेपो ++++++++++++ .........

हमें आशा है कि आप और नया इस सुत्र में लाती  रहेंगी .............

धनयवाद..........

----------


## MALLIKA

मित्र अभी नवरात्री का पवित्र पर्व आने वाला है !
तब तक आपको सूत्र पर बहुत कुछ नया मिलेगा !

----------


## JEETJAWAN

मन तेरा मन्दिर आंखे दिया बाती होठो की है थालिया बोल फुल पाती रोम रोम जिव्*हा तेरा नाम पुकारती आरती ओ मईया आरती ओ ज्*योता वाली तेरी 

आरती ......

हे महालक्ष है महागोरी तु अपनी आप है जौहरी  तेरी कीमत तु ही जाने  तु बुरा भला पहचाने ये कहे दिन ओर  राते तेरी लिखी न जाये बात
कोई माने या ना माने हम भक्*त तेरे दीवाने तेरे पॉव सारी दुनिया पखारती .

मन तेरा मन्दिर ....

हे गुणवंती  सतवंती हे पतवंती रसवंती मेरी सुनना ये विनती मेरा चौला रंग बसंती हे दुख  भंजन सुख दाती हमे सुख देना दिन राती 

जो तेरी महिमा गाये मुह मांगी मुरादे पोये

मन तेरा मन्दिर...

हे महाकाल हे महाशक्ति  हमें दे दे ऐसी भक्ति हे जग जननी महामाया हे तु ही धुप और छाया तु अमर अजर अविनाशी तु अनमिट पुर्णमाशी  

सब करके दुर अंधेरे हमें बक्*शों नए सवेरे.

मन तेरा मन्दिर ....

----------


## MALLIKA

_प्रेम से बोलो जय माता दी !!_

----------


## Munneraja

जब देव असहाय हो गए थे तो महाशक्ति देवी दुर्गा का अवतरण हुआ था...

देवी दुर्गा की कृपा सब पर बनी रहे
इस आकांक्षा के साथ सूत्र निर्माता को बेशकीमती सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद....

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe:  :Tiranga: जय माता दी :Globe:  :Tiranga:

----------


## vickky681

> मन तेरा मन्दिर आंखे दिया बाती होठो की है थालिया बोल फुल पाती रोम रोम जिव्*हा तेरा नाम पुकारती आरती ओ मईया आरती ओ ज्*योता वाली तेरी 
> 
> आरती ......
> 
> हे महालक्ष है महागोरी तु अपनी आप है जौहरी  तेरी कीमत तु ही जाने  तु बुरा भला पहचाने ये कहे दिन ओर  राते तेरी लिखी न जाये बात
> कोई माने या ना माने हम भक्*त तेरे दीवाने तेरे पॉव सारी दुनिया पखारती .
> 
> मन तेरा मन्दिर ....
> 
> ...


जय माता दी ये भेट मुझे  सबसे ज्यादा पसंद है

----------


## vickky681

जय माता दी जय माता दी

----------


## aawara

*मानस  के  आधार पर  पञ्च  देवो  की  वंदना :
1. गणेश  वंदना  यानि  विवेक  में जीना

2. सूर्य  वंदना  यानि  उजाले  (प्रकाश ) में  जीना

3. विष्णु  वंदना  यानि  व्यापकता  में  जीना

4. दुर्गा  वंदना  यानि  श्रद्धा  बनाये  रखना

5. शिव  वंदना  यानि  दुसरो  का  कल्याण  हो  ऐसी  सोच  रखना

ये ही  एक  सेतुबंध  हैं , ये ही  योग  हैं .*

----------


## Raman46

> जब देव असहाय हो गए थे तो महाशक्ति देवी दुर्गा का अवतरण हुआ था...
> 
> देवी दुर्गा की कृपा सब पर बनी रहे
> इस आकांक्षा के साथ सूत्र निर्माता को बेशकीमती सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद....


या देवी शर्वभुतेसू शक्ति रूपेण शंसिता नमस्तस्ये नमस्तस्ये नमस्तस्ये नमो नमः

----------


## Raman46

> *मानस के आधार पर पञ्च देवो की वंदना :
> 1. गणेश वंदना यानि विवेक में जीना
> 
> 2. सूर्य वंदना यानि उजाले (प्रकाश ) में जीना
> 
> 3. विष्णु वंदना यानि व्यापकता में जीना
> 
> 4. दुर्गा वंदना यानि श्रद्धा बनाये रखना
> 
> ...


*या देवी शर्वभुतेसू शक्ति रूपेण शंसिता नमस्तस्ये नमस्तस्ये नमस्तस्ये नमो नमः *

----------


## MALLIKA

त्रिदेव व अन्य देवी देवताओ के सामूहिक तेज से प्रकट
व सभी के द्वारा प्रदान अस्त्र -शस्त्र , वस्त्र अलंकारो से सुशोभित
 " महाशक्ति " की महापूजा का महा पर्व नवरात्र अत्यंत पवित्र पर्वकाल है  !

----------


## MALLIKA

माँ भगवती की वंदना-अर्चना में सभी भक्तिपूर्वक तल्लीन हो जाते है !
यूं तो माँ अपने भक्तो की हर प्रकार से रक्षा करती है !
अतः पूजा कैसी भी करे, स्वीकार्य है !
किन्तु यदि क्रमबद्ध नियम से पूजा की जाए तो महाफलदायी होती है !

----------


## MALLIKA

तो आइये जाने कुछ नियम  -

अपने-अपने स्वास्थ्य तन-मन के सामर्थ्य अनुसार पूजन करना ही पहला नियम है !
अति बीमार हालत में व अन्न-धन उधार लेकर पूजन करना पूर्ण फलदायी नहीं होता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

:) प्रथम नवरात्र आरम्भ होने से एक दिन पूर्व ही आवश्यक सामान ,पूजा सामग्री, पूजा मन्त्र किताब ,
घट स्थापना की सभी वस्तुए ,घी-दीप , धूप-अगरबत्ती , प्रतिदिन नवेद्य-प्रसाद ,भेट की सामग्री , आसन
आदि का प्रबंध कर ले !
अन्यथा ऐन मौके पर कुछ उपलब्ध न होना , पूजा खंडित कर सकता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

:) नवरात्र के व्रत कितने रखने है , सभी या केवल दो या तीन यह पहले सुनिश्चित करले !

----------


## MALLIKA

:)  माँ भगवती की अखंड ज्योत जलानी हो तो ध्यान दे - एक तो आपको घर से दूर नहीं जाना चाहिए ,
क्यूंकि आपको पूजा दिन में प्रातः , दोपहर और संध्या तीनो समय करनी होती है !
दूसरा वक्त पर वापस न आ सकने के कारन पूजा खंडित हो जाएगी !

----------


## MALLIKA

:) अखंड ज्योत नहीं जलानी हो , तो भी आपको प्रातः व संध्या के समय ज्योत जला कर माँ भगवती पूजा-अर्चना करनी चाहिए !

----------


## MALLIKA

:) पूजन काल में माँ भगवती का जो भी मन्त्र का जाप करना हो उसका चयन करके रखे !
प्रतिदिन एक ही मन्त्र जाप की माला करनी है या अलग-अलग तिथि में अलग-अलग,
यह आपको पहले ही पता होना चाहिए !
माँ के सभी मन्त्र संस्कृत भाषा में है , केवल हिंदी में मन्त्र बोलते समय आरम्भ में " ॐ श्री " कहने के बाद मन्त्र बोलना आरम्भ करे !

( कृपया बाजारू फ़िल्मी धुनों पर आधारित भजनों व मंत्रो का जाप ना करे , माँ की पूजा सात्विक है , उसे इसी रूप में करना उचित है ! )

----------


## MALLIKA

:) हर नवरात्र में कुमारी कन्या पूजन का भी विधान है !
यह फलदायी होती है ! यदि करना है तो ध्यान दे
कन्या 2 वर्ष से 9-10 वर्ष तक पूजनीय होती है !
नवतर के पहले दिन 1 , दुसरे दिन 2, 3-4-5-6-7-8 से लेकर अंतिम दिन में 9 कन्याओ का इंतजाम करके रखे !
नहीं तो आखिरी ( अष्टमी - नवमी ) नवरात्र को ही इनका पूजन करे !

----------


## MALLIKA

:) कुछ भक्त माँ भगवती महामाया माँ दुर्गा जी के साथ माँ महाकाली जी का भी पूजन करते है !
यदि आप ऐसा कर रहे है तो ध्यान दे - माँ भगवती के लिए घी का दीपक जलाये ,
और माँ काली जी के सन्मुख तेल का दीपक जलना उचित होता है !
दोनों दीपक साथ-साथ रखे जा सकते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

:) कोई भी पूजा " गुरु कृपा " के बिना अधूरी रहती है !
आपके कोई गुरु है तो उन्हें ध्यान में रख कर
बाकी क्रमानुसार पूजा आरम्भ करे , नहीं तो गणेश जी या जगत गुरु भोलेनाथ को गुरु मान कर पूजा आरंभ करे !
अंत में भैरो बाबा को प्रणाम करना ना भूले !

----------


## sushilnkt

जय माता दी ......जय माता दी ......जय माता दी ......जय माता दी ......जय माता दी ......जय माता दी ......जय माता दी ......जय माता दी ......जय माता दी ......

----------


## MALLIKA

:) व्रत में फलाहार यदि करना है तो केवल एक समय ही करे !
बार-बार खाना या चाय-दूध आदि पीना शास्त्रसंगत नहीं है !
निराहार रहना है तो सायंकाल की पूजा के बाद आप सीमित सात्विक भोजन खाए !
इससे पूर्व व्रत तोड़ने के लिए " माँ " को अर्पित प्रसाद ग्रहण करना ना भूले !
व्रत काल में गुरु या कोई और पूजनीय व्यक्ति प्रसाद आदि दे तो अस्वीकार न करे ,
किन्तु खाए व्रत तोड़ने के पश्चात ही !

----------


## MALLIKA

:) पूजन व व्रतकाल में पूर्ण ब्रम्हचर्य का पालन करना अनिवार्य है !
क्रोध आदि करना चुगली या अन्य व्यभिचारो मेंलिप्त होना पूजा को खंडित करता है !

----------


## MALLIKA

:) इसका विशेष ध्यान रखे ये है कुछ सरल किन्तु अति अनिवार्य नियम जिनका पालन करना आपके लिए उच्च शुभ फलदायी होगा !

अब चलते है माँ भगवती की पूजा आरम्भ करने !

पूजा आरम्भ या तो भोरकाल ब्रम्ह-मुहूर्त  में आरम्भ करे , नहीं तो सूर्योदय के साथ ही करे !
प्रथम कार्य घट-स्थापना का होता है , जिस स्थान पर इसे स्थापित करना हो वह पहले से ही साफ़ व पवित्र होना चाहिए !

----------


## MALLIKA

*प्रथम नवरात्र*



प्रथम नवरात्र में माँ भगवती , " हिमलायराज शैल की पुत्री " के रूप में माँ पार्वती है ,
इस दिन इन्ही की पूजा की जाती है !
मन को अपने मूलाधार चक्र में स्थित करके इनका ध्यान करे !

इनके ध्यान में इस मन्त्र का जाप करे -

वंछित लाभाय , चन्दार्थ-कृत-शेखराम !
वृषारुढ़ा शूल धरां शैलपुत्री यशस्विनी !!

अर्थात

शैलपुत्री पार्वती जिनका वाहन वृषभ है , दाहिने हाथ में शूल और बाएं हाथ में कमल पुष्प शोभित है !
ऐसी यशिस्विनी देवी को हम प्रणाम करते है !
प्रसाद में गाय के दूध की खीर , घी और सिंघाड़े के आटे व आलू की गरम पकौड़ियाँ भेट करे !
व्रत की समाप्ति गोधुली के समय करे ! इनके पूजन से आपको साहस, बल , कुवांरी कन्या को योग्य वर , यश व स्वास्थ्य की प्राप्ति होती है !

----------


## JEETJAWAN

जय मातादी , जय मातादी , जयमातादी.........................

----------


## pkkashi88

hi. frends 
kya aap mujhe maa durga ke songs lakhvinder singh lakha ki aawaj me de sakte h

----------


## MALLIKA

*द्वितीय नवरात्र
*



द्वितीय नवरात्र की देवी माँ भगवती " ब्रम्ह्चारिणी देवी " है , इसका अर्थ है की स्वभाव ब्रह्म में गति व क्रियाशील हो !
ब्रम्हस्वरूप की प्राप्ति करने वाली इस देवी का पूजन दुसरे नवरात्र में किया जाता है !

इनके लिए इस मन्त्र का जाप किया जाता है -

दधाना कर पझाभ्यामक्ष-माला-कमंडलू !
देवी प्रसिदितुमयि , ब्रम्ह्चारिणी नुत्ताम !!

अर्थात

जिनके दायें हाथ में जप की माला और बाएं हाथ में कमण्डलु है,
त्याग, जप , व साधना द्वारा लक्ष्य तक पहुचती है !
इस देवी की आराधना करते है !
नैवेद्य में दूध , चीनी व नारियल चढ़ाये !
देवी आपको अवश्य दीर्घायु सिद्धि व अपने कार्य में विजय प्राप्त करवाएंगी !
व्रत की समाप्ति गोधुली के समय करना उचित है !

----------


## devvrat

:Tiranga: 
*चण्डी चरित्र सिक्ख-पंथ के दसवें गुरु गोबिन्द सिंह जी (सच्चे बादशाह) द्वारा रचित देवी चण्डिका  की एक स्तुति है। गुरु गोबिन्द सिंह एक महान योद्धा एवं भक्त थे। वे देवी के शक्ति रुप के उपासक थे।
यह स्तुति दशम ग्रंथ के "उक्ति बिलास" नामक विभाग का एक हिस्सा है। गुरुबाणी में हिन्दू देवी-देवताओं का अन्य जगह भी वर्णन आता है|
'चण्डी' के अतिरिक्त 'शिवा' शब्द की व्याख्या ईश्वर के रुप में भी की जाती है। "महाकोश" नामक किताब में ‘शिवा’ की व्याख्या ‘ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਕਤੀ’ (परम-ब्रह्म की शक्ति) के रुप में की गई है। हिन्दू-मान्यताओं के अनुसार भी 'शिवा' 'शिव' (ईश्वर) की शक्ति है।
*
*देह शिवा बर मोहे ईहे, शुभ कर्मन ते कभुं न टरूं
न डरौं अरि सौं जब जाय लड़ौं, निश्चय कर अपनी जीत करौं,
अरु सिख हों आपने ही मन कौ इह लालच हउ गुन तउ उचरों,
जब आव की अउध निदान बनै अति ही रन मै तब जूझ मरों*
:bell::bell::bell:
*भाल निपट विशाल शशिमृग मीन खंजन लोचनी, 
भाल बदन विशाल कोमल सकल विध्न विमोचनी।
सिंह वाहिनी धनुष धारिणी कनक सेवत सोहिनी, 
रूण्ड माल अरोल राजत् मुनिन के मन मोहिनी। 
एक रूप अनेक तेरो मैया गुणन की गिनती नहीं,
 कछु ज्ञान अतः ही सुजान भक्तन भाव से विनती करी। 
वर वेष अनूड़ा खड़ग खप्पर अभय अंकुश धारिणी, 
कर काज लाज जहाज जननी जनन के हित कारिणी। 
मंद हास प्रकाश चहूं दिस विंध्य वासिनी गाईये, 
क्रोध तज अभिमान परिहर दुष्ट बुद्धि नसाईये। 
उठत बैठत चलत सोवत बार बार मनाईये, 
चण्ड मुण्ड विनाशिनी जी के चरण हित चित्त लाईये। 
चंद्र फल और वृंद होते अधिक आनंद रूप हैं, 
सर्व सुख दाता विधाता दर्श पर्श अनूप हैं। 
तू योग भोग विलासिनी शिव पार्श्व हिम गिरी नंदिनी, 
दुरत तुरत निवारिणी जग तारिणी अद्य खंजिनी। 
आदि माया ललित काया प्रथम मधु कैटभ छ्ले, 
त्रिभुवन भार उतारवे को महा महिषासुर मले। 
इंद्र चंद्र कुबेर वरूणो सुरन के आनंद भये,
 भुवन चौदह मैया दश दिशन में सुनत ही सब दुख गये। 
धूम्रलोचन भस्म कीनो मैया क्रोध के ‘हुँ’कार सों, 
हनी है सेना मैया सकल ताकी सिंह के भभकार सों। 
चण्ड मुण्ड प्रचण्ड दोऊ मैया प्रवल से अति भ्रष्ट हैं, 
मुण्ड जिनके किए खण्डन असुर मण्डल दुष्ट हैं। 
रक्तबीज असुर अधर्मी आयो हैं दल जोड़ के, 
शोर कर मरवे को धायो कियो रण घनघोर से। 
जय जय भवानी युक्ति ठानी सर्व शक्ति बुलाईके, 
महा शुम्भ निशुम्भ योद्धा हन्यो खड़ग् बजाईके। 
परस्पर जब युद्ध माच्यो दिवस सों रजनी भई, 
दास कारण असुर मारे मैया पुष्प घन वर्षा भई। 
चित्त लाई चंडी चरित्र पढ़त और सुनत जो निसदिन सदा, 
पुत्र मित्र कलात्र सुख सों दुख न आवे डिग कदा। 
भुक्ति मुक्ति सुबुद्धि बहुधन धान्य सुख संपत्त लिए, 
शत्रु नाश प्रकाश दुनिया आनंद मंगल जन्म लहें
*


*बोले सो निहाल सत श्री अकाल वाहे गुरुजी का खालसा वाहे गुरुजी की फतह 
जय माता दी    जय माता दी  जय माता दी  जय माता दी  जय माता दी  जय माता दी *

----------


## devvrat

*मलिका जी 
आपको बहुत बहुत साधुवाद
आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत माँ शक्ति की आराधना व उपासना प्रस्तुत यह सूत्र व इसके द्वारा पोस्ट में दी गई दुर्लभ जानकारिया मुख्यतय शक्ति-स्थलों की जानकारिया जान कर में धन्य हो गया हूँ | 
आप माँ-शक्ति की उपासक है 
अत: आपको मेरी और से चरण-वन्दना 
शारदीय-नवरात्री अब नजदीक ही है|
अत: आप इस सूत्र पर नवरात्री शुरू होने से पहले ही माँ शक्ति की उपासना की जानकारिया उपलब्द करवाती रहोगी तो यह सूत्र नव-उपासको के लिए बहुत ही उपयोगी होगा| 
अगर आपको जानकारी होतो नवरात्री पूजन के दोरान प्रतिदिन किये जाने वाले संक्षिप्त हवन (अग्निहोत्र) (माता की जोत लेना/देखने) की भी जानकारी, समय ,आहुती-मंत्र इत्यादि के साथ अवगत कराये तो बहुत ही अच्छा होगा|
दुर्गा सप्तशती के पाठ का विधान व ज्ञान भी अनेक भक्त जानना चाहते है| 
पुन: मेरी नमस्कार स्वीकार करे|*

----------


## MALLIKA

> *मलिका जी 
> आपको बहुत बहुत साधुवाद
> आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत माँ शक्ति की आराधना व उपासना प्रस्तुत यह सूत्र व इसके द्वारा पोस्ट में दी गई दुर्लभ जानकारिया मुख्यतय शक्ति-स्थलों की जानकारिया जान कर में धन्य हो गया हूँ | 
> आप माँ-शक्ति की उपासक है 
> अत: आपको मेरी और से चरण-वन्दना 
> शारदीय-नवरात्री अब नजदीक ही है|
> अत: आप इस सूत्र पर नवरात्री शुरू होने से पहले ही माँ शक्ति की उपासना की जानकारिया उपलब्द करवाती रहोगी तो यह सूत्र नव-उपासको के लिए बहुत ही उपयोगी होगा| 
> अगर आपको जानकारी होतो नवरात्री पूजन के दोरान प्रतिदिन किये जाने वाले संक्षिप्त हवन (अग्निहोत्र) (माता की जोत लेना/देखने) की भी जानकारी, समय ,आहुती-मंत्र इत्यादि के साथ अवगत कराये तो बहुत ही अच्छा होगा|
> दुर्गा सप्तशती के पाठ का विधान व ज्ञान भी अनेक भक्त जानना चाहते है| 
> पुन: मेरी नमस्कार स्वीकार करे|*



देवव्रत जी ! आपका सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए दिल से आभार !
मित्र मैं इन दिनों काफी व्यस्त हूँ पर नवरात्री नजदीक होने के कारण ही मैं समय निकाल कर
इस सूत्र को पूरा कर रही हूँ ताकि जो भी भक्त माँ की पूजा-अर्चना के सम्बन्ध के बारे में जानना चाहे !
वो उनको यहाँ इस सूत्र से उपलब्ध हो सके !
मेरी पूरी कोशिश होगी की मैं नवरात्री से पहले सम्पूर्ण जानकारी यहाँ दे सकूँ !

----------


## MALLIKA

*तृतीय नवरात्री*



तृतीय नवरात्र में माँ भगवती के रूप को " चंद्रघंटा " के नाम से जाना जाता है !
इनके दस हाथ है , सिंह पर सवार है ,मस्तक पर चंद्रमा विद्यमान है !
इसी स्वरुप में पूजनीय है तृतीय नवरात्र में देवी !
मन्त्र जाप में निम्न मन्त्र का उपयोग होता है -

पिंडन-प्रवरारुढ़ा , चंड-कोपास्त्र कैयुर्ता !
प्रसादं तनुते मध्यं , चंद्र घंटेति विश्रुता !!

अर्थात

मस्तक में घंटे के आकार में अर्धचन्द्र विराजमान है ,
शरीर का रंग स्वर्ण की तरह चमकीला है ! दस हाथ है और वाहन सिंह है !
इनका हम ध्यान करते है ! देवी दुखो का नाश कर , सांसारिक कष्टों से मुक्ति दिलाती है !
माँ चंद्रघंटा हमारे भीतर छिपे राजसी तत्वों का विनाश करने में सहायता करती है !
प्रसाद के रूप में केला , दूध , और शुद्ध घी से बना चने के आते का चूर्ण चढ़ाना चाहिए !
पूजन समप्तिकाल गोधुली से पूर्व या फिर सायंकाल से पूर्व कर सकते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*चतुर्थ नवरात्री*
 

चतुर्थ नवरात्र में माँ भगवती के रूप को " कुष्मांडा " के नाम से जाना जाता है !
ब्रहमांड उत्पन्न करने वाली इस दुर्गा के उदर में तीन प्रकार के ताप से युक्त संसार स्थापित है !
समस्त प्राणियों में इन्ही देवी के तेज का समावेश है !
इनके आठ  हाथ है , सात हाथो में कमंडल , धनुष , बाण , कमल पुष्प , अमृत-कलश , चक्र व गदा है !
और आठवे हाथ में जयमाल है ! देवी सिंह पर सवार है !
इसी स्वरुप में पूजनीय है चतुर्थ नवरात्र में देवी !

मन्त्र जाप में निम्न मन्त्र का उपयोग होता है -

सुरा-संपूर्ण-कलशं रुधिरा प्लुतमेव च दधाना हस्त !
पझाभ्यां , कुष्मांडा शुभ दास्तू में !!

साधना करने से माँ तेज प्रदान करती है , सृजनशक्ति का विकास होता है !
सभी विघ्न नाश करके सुख-समृद्धि प्रदान करती है !
प्रसाद में देवी को मक्खन , शहद और मालपुए चढ़ाना चाहिए !

----------


## love birds

जय माता दी मल्लिका जी

----------


## MALLIKA

*पंचम नवरात्री*

पंचम नवरात्र में देवी के स्वरूप को " स्कंद माता " कहा जाता है !
शिव-पार्वती के पुत्र " स्कंद " की माता होने से इन्हें " स्कंदमाता " के रूप में पंचम नवरात्र को पूजा जाता है !
सिंह पर विराजमान , चार भुजाएं और वर्ण शुभ्र है !

माता का धयान मन्त्र  है -

सिंहासन-रतानित्यं , पझश्रित कर ध्दया !
शुभदा स्तु सदा देवी स्कंदमाता यशस्विनी !!

प्रसाद में चूरमा , मिश्री , और केला चढ़ाये ! देवी आराधना से परमशान्ति , बुद्धि का विकास और सभी इच्छाओ की पूर्ति का मार्ग
फल स्वरुप प्रदान होगा !

----------


## Raman46

आदिशक्ति माँ भवानी कि जय

----------


## MALLIKA

*षष्ठ नवरात्री
*

 
छठे नवरात्र में देवी की आराधना कात्यायनी के स्वरुप में होती है !
महर्षि कात्यायन के आश्रम में प्रकट होकर , देवो का कल्याण करने वाली देवी को ऋषि कात्यायन की पुत्री के रूप में पूजा जाता है !
माँ का यह रूप साधक को मोक्ष के द्वार की बढ़ने में सहायक है !
सभी कर्म पूर्णता को प्राप्त होते है ! चारी पुरुषार्थ की प्राप्ति व सुन्दर रूप काया प्रदान करती है इस रूप में माँ !
नैवेद्य में शक्कर , गुड व शहद भेट करना अत्यंत शुभ फलदायी होता है !

साधना मन्त्र निम्न है -

चंद्र हासोज्ज्वल-करा , शार्दूल वर वाहना !
कात्यायनी-शुभं वधादू-देवी दानव धातिनी !!

----------


## MALLIKA

*सप्तम नवरात्री*


सप्तम नवरात्र में देवी काली माता  " कालरात्रि " का स्वरूप है ,
काल का भी संहार करने में सक्षम इस देवी का रंग घने अन्धकार की तरह काला है , बाल बिखरे है !
रूप दिखने में जितना भयंकर है , माँ के ह्रदय में उतना ही स्नेह भरा हुआ है !
शरणार्थ को ग्रहबाधा , शत्रु से मुक्ति व शोक मुक्त करके मनोवांछित फल प्रदान करती है !

इनका ध्यान मन्त्र है - 

एक वेणी जपा-कर्ण-पूरा नग्ना वरा स्थिता !
लंबोष्ठि कर्णिका कर्णी तैलाभ्यक्त शरीरिणी !!

इनकी पूजा में तेल का दीपक जलाएं और प्रसाद के रूप में चिवड़ा व गुड भेट करे !

----------


## MALLIKA

*अष्टम नवरात्री*


अष्टम नवरात्र में माँ के " महागौरी " स्वरूप की पूजा की जाती है !
घोर तपस्विनी माँ गौरी ने भगवन शिव की प्राप्ति के लिए घोर तप किया था !
इनके इसी रूप की पूजा होती है ! इनकी साधना करने से साधक को उच्चतम अवस्था प्राप्त होती है !
और सभी पापो व संतापों का नाश होता है !

साधना मन्त्र निम्न है -

श्वेते वृषे समारूढा श्वेतांबर-धरा शुचिः !
महागौरी शुभं दधानु - महादेव प्रमोद दा !!

नवेद्य के रूप में खीर , श्रीफल व अंगूर अर्पित करे !

----------


## MALLIKA

*नवम नवरात्री*


नवम नवरात्र में भगवती की " सिद्धिदात्री " रूप में उपासना होती है !
साधक की सर्वकामनाए  स्वयंमेव पूर्ण हो जाती है !
सर्व सुख व सिद्धियों की प्राप्ति के साथ मोक्ष की भी प्राप्ति हो जाती है !

इनका ध्यान मन्त्र निम्न है -

सिद्ध गंधर्व यक्षा धैर, सुरैर मरैरपि !
सेव्यमाना सदा भूयात , सिद्धि या सिद्धिदायिनी !!

नवेद्य में दूध , खजूर , और धन का लावा या भुने चावल की खीर भेट करना चाहिए !

----------


## MALLIKA

:) पूजा या प्रसाद आदि आप श्रद्धा से ही चढ़ाएंगे , फिर भी क्षमा याचना और प्रार्थना अवश्य करे !

" माँ हर अपूर्ण वस्तु , विधि को पूर्ण करके हमारी भेट स्वीकार करे ! "

माँ भगवती , स्वयं अन्नपूर्णा माता है आपकी हर त्रुटि को स्वयं ही पूरा कर देंगी और पूर्ण फल प्रदान करेंगी !

बस नियम पालन की जरुरत है !

----------


## MALLIKA

*जय माता दी !!*

----------


## Raman46

> :) पूजा या प्रसाद आदि आप श्रद्धा से ही चढ़ाएंगे , फिर भी क्षमा याचना और प्रार्थना अवश्य करे !
> 
> " माँ हर अपूर्ण वस्तु , विधि को पूर्ण करके हमारी भेट स्वीकार करे ! "
> 
> माँ भगवती , स्वयं अन्नपूर्णा माता है आपकी हर त्रुटि को स्वयं ही पूरा कर देंगी और पूर्ण फल प्रदान करेंगी !
> 
> बस नियम पालन की जरुरत है !



बोलो आदिशक्ति माँ भवानी कि जय / माँ दुर्गा रानी कि जय

----------


## Raman46

> *जय माता दी !!*



बोलो आदिशक्ति माँ भवानी कि जय / माँ दुर्गा रानी कि जय 
जय माता दी जय माता दी कहते जाओ ,जय माता दी ,जय माता दी जय शेरा बलि कि जय

----------


## MALLIKA

*नवरात्र व्रत की शुरुवात*

दुर्गम नामक एक असुर ने अपनी कठिन तपस्या से ब्रह्मा जी से वरदान पाकर वेदों को अपने अधिकार में ले लिया !
उसने वेदों को अपनी शक्ति से लुप्त करदिया था !
उसने अपने पराक्रम से सबको भयभीत कर सारे वैदिक कर्म बंद करवा दिए थे !
फलतः वर्षा बंद हो गयी , अकाल पड़ने लगा , पेड़-पौधे-नदी-नाले सूख गए !
अकाल का यह रूप देवताओ को देखा न गया !
तो सारे देवताओ ने मिलकर " जगदम्बा " की स्तुति की , नौ दिनों तक जगदम्बा की पूजा-अर्चना करते रहे !
देवताओ की प्रार्थना सुन  जगदम्बा ने घोर संग्राम करके दुर्गम दैत्य का संहार किया !
इसी घटना से नवदुर्गा और नव व्रत का शुभारंभ हुआ !

( दुर्गम दैत्य के तथा अन्य दैत्यों के संहार की विस्तार से जानकारी आगामी पोस्ट में उपलब्ध होगी )

----------


## Alaick

> 104- कात्यनी ,
> 
> मल्लिकाजी, मेरे विचार से यह नाम कात्यायनी होना चाहिए !


यह विचित्र है, मल्लिकाजी ! सूत्र की प्रशंसा करने वालों के जवाब आप दे रही हैं, जबकि वे मेरे प्रश्न के कई दिन बाद अवतरित हुए हैं, लेकिन मेरे संशोधन के बारे में आपकी कोई प्रतिक्रया नहीं है ! यह याद रखें कि बीज मन्त्रों का अशुद्ध उच्चारण सीधे नरकगामी बनाता है, ऐसा समस्त हिन्दू धर्म ग्रन्थ कहते हैं !

----------


## MALLIKA

> यह विचित्र है, मल्लिकाजी ! सूत्र की प्रशंसा करने वालों के जवाब आप दे रही हैं, जबकि वे मेरे प्रश्न के कई दिन बाद अवतरित हुए हैं, लेकिन मेरे संशोधन के बारे में आपकी कोई प्रतिक्रया नहीं है ! यह याद रखें कि बीज मन्त्रों का अशुद्ध उच्चारण सीधे नरकगामी बनाता है, ऐसा समस्त हिन्दू धर्म ग्रन्थ कहते हैं !


जय माता दी !
माफ़ कीजियेगा मित्र !
ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है !
आप माता कात्यनी के बारे में कह रहे है !
वो सही उच्चारण है !

माता के 108 नाम में कात्यनी नाम से माता का जाप होता है !

किन्तु आप माता कात्यायनी के नाम को कह रहे है जो की नवरात्र में 
नौ देवी के रूप में पूजी जाती है !
दोनों नामो में अंतर है मित्र !
उम्मीद करती हूँ की आप मेरी बात को सही तरीके से समझ गए होंगे !
अगर कोई और भी प्रश्न है तो निसंकोच कह सकते है !

माता सबका उद्धार करे !

जय माता दी !

----------


## MALLIKA

जय माता दी !!!!!!

----------


## Teach Guru

जय माता दी 




Disclaimer :- All the stuff are collecting from another sites or forums.

----------


## Teach Guru

जय माता दी 




Disclaimer :- All the stuff are collecting from another sites or forums.

----------


## Teach Guru

जय माता दी 




Disclaimer :- All the stuff are collecting from another sites or forums.

----------


## Raja44

आदिशक्ति महामाया देवी दुर्गा ही समस्त जग का पालन और सँहार करती हैँ उनकी सदा ही जय हो

----------


## Badtameez

जय माता दी।.............

----------


## Teach Guru

*जय माता दी*

----------


## lotus1782

जय माता दी 
जय माता दी 
जय माता दी 
जय माता दी

----------


## MALLIKA

जय माता दी !

----------


## Raman46

> *जय माता दी*





> जय माता दी !




जय माता दी 
जय माता दी 
जय माता दी 
जय माता दी 


जय माता दी

----------


## MALLIKA

जय  माता दी !!!

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मल्लिका जी इतने बेहतरीन ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र के लिए आप को ह्रदय पूर्वक साधुवाद l

----------


## MALLIKA

> आदरणीय मल्लिका जी इतने बेहतरीन ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र के लिए आप को ह्रदय पूर्वक साधुवाद l




विजय जी आपका सूत्र पर स्वागत है !

----------


## MALLIKA

एक छोटी सी यात्रा माता वैष्णो देवी के दरबार की !

----------


## MALLIKA

माता वैष्णव देवी यात्रा का मुख्य प्रवेश गेट !

----------


## Badtameez

जय माता दी!!!!!! मल्लिका जी!

----------


## MALLIKA

माता के चरणों में बहती बाण गंगा !

----------


## MALLIKA

गीता मंदिर !

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA

चरण पादुका मंदिर !

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## Badtameez

बहुत ही मनोरम दृश्य है।

----------


## MALLIKA

अर्ध कुवांरी !

----------


## MALLIKA

अर्ध कुवांरी गुफा का प्रवेश

----------


## MALLIKA

अर्ध कुवांरी गुफा का निकास

----------


## Desi'Boy

बहुत ही सुन्दर चित्र हे माता रानी के अब तो दर्शन करने की ईच्छा होने लगी हे

----------


## MALLIKA

> बहुत ही सुन्दर चित्र हे माता रानी के अब तो दर्शन करने की ईच्छा होने लगी हे


माता रानी जल्दी ही आपको दर्शन दे !

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## Desi'Boy

> माता रानी जल्दी ही आपको दर्शन दे !


वेसे ये कहा के फ़ोटोज हे क्या आप वहा का नाम बता सकती हे क्या

----------


## MALLIKA

> वेसे ये कहा के फ़ोटोज हे क्या आप वहा का नाम बता सकती हे क्या



सभी फोटो माता वैष्णो देवी के दरबार की है 
किसी खास फोटो के बारे में जानना है तो उस फोटो की पोस्ट संख्या बताएं !

----------


## MALLIKA

अर्ध कुवारी  का हवाई द्रश्य !

----------


## MALLIKA

अर्ध कुवारी - रात का हवाई द्रश्य !

----------


## MALLIKA

सांझी छत  के द्रश्य !

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## sushilnkt

जोर से बोलो जय माता दी .......

प्रेम से बोलो जय माता दी .......

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA

सांझी छत  के रात का द्रश्य !

----------


## MALLIKA

सांझी छत  के हैली-पैड  का द्रश्य !

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA

भवन - यहाँ माँ विराजती है !

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA

भवन - पुरानी गुफा !

----------


## MALLIKA

माता के चरणों का अमृत !

----------


## MALLIKA

रात के वक्त भवन का द्रश्य

----------


## MALLIKA

नयी गुफा

----------


## MALLIKA

माता के पिंडी रूप के दर्शन !

----------


## MALLIKA

...........

----------


## MALLIKA

भैरव बाबा का मंदिर

----------


## Desi'Boy

ये सभी फ़ोटो आपने खुदने खिचे हे क्या गर हा तो आप बहुत अच्छी फ़ोटो ग्राफ़र हे ++++

----------


## MALLIKA

भैरव बाबा का मंदिर

----------


## MALLIKA

> ये सभी फ़ोटो आपने खुदने खिचे हे क्या गर हा तो आप बहुत अच्छी फ़ोटो ग्राफ़र हे ++++


मित्र  वहां फोटो खीचना माना है !
जो फोटो मैं आपको दिखा रही हूँ वो मेरे खीचे हुए नहीं है !
थोड़ी मेहनत के बाद मुझे मायाजाल से मिले है !

----------


## MALLIKA

त्रिकूट पर्वत का चित्र जहाँ माता का निवास है !

----------


## Desi'Boy

> मित्र  वहां फोटो खीचना माना है !
> जो फोटो मैं आपको दिखा रही हूँ वो मेरे खीचे हुए नहीं है !
> थोड़ी मेहनत के बाद मुझे मायाजाल से मिले है !


आपने ये सभी फ़ोटो यहा दिखाई उसके लिये आपको कोटी कोटी धन्यवाद

----------


## MALLIKA

रात का एक द्रश्य

----------


## MALLIKA

जय माता दी !!!

----------


## sunitasa

जय शेरा वाली माता , बोल सांचे दरबार की जय .माँ वेश्नो त्रिकुट पर्वत पर  विराज मान है ! द्वापर युग में जब माता  यशोदा के गर्भ से उत्पन्न कन्या  जिसे की वासुदेव जी जेल में ले गए और कंस ने जिसे मरने को हाथ उठाया और वो  कन्या अल्पो हो गयी वो ही कन्या त्रिकुट पर्वत पर माता वेश्नो के नाम से  विख्यात हई है !

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## shashi009

मल्लिकाजी, बहुत ही सुन्दर और दिल में बसने वाला सूत्र है, माँ दुर्गा के भव्य दर्शन कर कर में तो धन्य हो गया, हम सब को जानकारिया और दुर्लभ मंदिरों और माँ देवी के विभिन्न रूपों के दर्शन करवाए उसका आपको भी पुण्य अवश्य मेलेगा. आपका चित्र संग्रह बहुत उच्च कोटि का है, आपका दिल से धन्यवाद. +++ रेपो भी स्वीकार करे, वैसे ये रेपो आपकी प्रस्तुति के सामने कुछ भी नहीं है.

----------


## Jayeshh

शुभ दिन..... नमस्कार.....
मल्लिका जी.... माताजी के बारे में जो जानकारी आपने दी है और जो चित्र रखे  है इसके लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.... बहुत ही मेहनत से ये सब आपने जुटाया  है.... इसके लिए आपका दिल से शुक्रिया और ये देखने के लिए आमंत्रित किया  इसके लिए रेपो देने का मन है लेकिन और तीन लोग बाकी है बाद में आपको दे  पाऊँगा..... अगर मुझे कुछ नया मिला तो मैं चित्र रखूँगा लेकिन जानकारी में  इसलिए नहीं दूंगा क्योंकि कभी कभी गलत बातें विवाद को जन्म देती है.....  इसलिए में धर्म और सामान्य विभाग में ज्यादा आता नहीं हूँ.... क्योंकि मेरी  मान्यताएं सबसे अलग है..... ये मत सोचना की में नास्तिक हूँ.... लेकिन में  मंदिर में बहुत कम जाता हूँ..... वैसे अपने प्राचीन ग्रंथो पर मुझे पूरा  विश्वास है और वो सत्य है वो में दिल से मानता हूँ..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

जय माता की!!
यह सूत्र काफी अच्छा लगा है जी। आपको मेरी ओर से सम्मान।

----------


## Badtameez

सूत्र अत्यधिक सुन्दर है,परन्तु अल्प ज्ञान के कारण मैं कुछ भी लिखने में असमर्थ हूँ।

----------


## faqfalls

मल्लिका जी रेपुटेशन सधन्यवाद स्वीकार कीजिये....

----------


## nitin9935

मल्लिका जी आपने बहुत ही सुन्दर सूत्र का निर्माण किया है 

अगर इसमें आप साथ में दुर्गा सप्तशती और अन्य शक्तिपीठों जैसे नैना देवी , मैहर शारदा देवी , माँ विंध्यवासिनी , माँ पूर्णागिरी इत्यादि

----------


## MALLIKA

> शुभ दिन..... नमस्कार.....
> मल्लिका जी.... माताजी के बारे में जो जानकारी आपने दी है और जो चित्र रखे  है इसके लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.... बहुत ही मेहनत से ये सब आपने जुटाया  है.... इसके लिए आपका दिल से शुक्रिया और ये देखने के लिए आमंत्रित किया  इसके लिए रेपो देने का मन है लेकिन और तीन लोग बाकी है बाद में आपको दे  पाऊँगा..... अगर मुझे कुछ नया मिला तो मैं चित्र रखूँगा लेकिन जानकारी में  इसलिए नहीं दूंगा क्योंकि कभी कभी गलत बातें विवाद को जन्म देती है.....  इसलिए में धर्म और सामान्य विभाग में ज्यादा आता नहीं हूँ.... क्योंकि मेरी  मान्यताएं सबसे अलग है..... ये मत सोचना की में नास्तिक हूँ.... लेकिन में  मंदिर में बहुत कम जाता हूँ..... वैसे अपने प्राचीन ग्रंथो पर मुझे पूरा  विश्वास है और वो सत्य है वो में दिल से मानता हूँ..............



मित्र जयेश जी आप सूत्र पर आये इसका दिल से आभार !
आपने सूत्र की तारीफ की मुझे मेरा ++++रेपो मिल गया !
और आगे भी सूत्र पर आते रहिएगा !
 



> जय माता की!!
> यह सूत्र काफी अच्छा लगा है जी। आपको मेरी ओर से सम्मान।



बेन-टेन जी सूत्र पर आने के लिए और ++++रेपो के लिए शुक्रिया !
और आगे भी सूत्र पर आते रहिएगा !
 



> सूत्र अत्यधिक सुन्दर है,परन्तु अल्प ज्ञान के कारण मैं कुछ भी लिखने में असमर्थ हूँ।


बस आप ऐसे ही आते रहे ! यहाँ आपका धर्म से सम्बंधित अल्पज्ञान मिट जायेगा !
 



> मल्लिका जी रेपुटेशन सधन्यवाद स्वीकार कीजिये....




मित्र सूत्र पर आने और  ++++रेपो के लिए दिल से धन्यवाद !
 मित्र ++++रेपो देते वक़्त अपना नाम जरुर लिखा करे !
और आगे भी सूत्र पर आते रहिएगा !
 



> मल्लिका जी आपने बहुत ही सुन्दर सूत्र का निर्माण किया है 
> 
> अगर इसमें आप साथ में दुर्गा सप्तशती और अन्य शक्तिपीठों जैसे नैना देवी , मैहर शारदा देवी , माँ विंध्यवासिनी , माँ पूर्णागिरी इत्यादि


नितिन जी सूत्र पर आने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद !
मित्र आपका दिया हुआ सुझाव मेरे भी मन में है !
पहले दुर्गा शप्तशती उसके बाद देवी माँ के अन्य जाग्रत स्थानों का उल्लेख करने को सोचा है !
और आगे भी सूत्र पर आते रहिएगा !

----------


## dkj

:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## dkj

> शुभ दिन..... नमस्कार.....
> मल्लिका जी.... माताजी के बारे में जो जानकारी आपने दी है और जो चित्र रखे  है इसके लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.... बहुत ही मेहनत से ये सब आपने जुटाया  है.... इसके लिए आपका दिल से शुक्रिया और ये देखने के लिए आमंत्रित किया  इसके लिए रेपो देने का मन है लेकिन और तीन लोग बाकी है बाद में आपको दे  पाऊँगा..... अगर मुझे कुछ नया मिला तो मैं चित्र रखूँगा लेकिन जानकारी में  इसलिए नहीं दूंगा क्योंकि कभी कभी गलत बातें विवाद को जन्म देती है.....  इसलिए में धर्म और सामान्य विभाग में ज्यादा आता नहीं हूँ.... क्योंकि मेरी  मान्यताएं सबसे अलग है..... ये मत सोचना की में नास्तिक हूँ.... लेकिन में  मंदिर में बहुत कम जाता हूँ..... वैसे अपने प्राचीन ग्रंथो पर मुझे पूरा  विश्वास है और वो सत्य है वो में दिल से मानता हूँ..............


:clap::salut::salut:

----------


## sushilnkt

*माँ के बहुत ही सुन्दर नामो से परिचय व् उनके दर्शन करवा कर आप ने हम सब को धन्य कर दिया*

----------


## MALLIKA

> *माँ के बहुत ही सुन्दर नामो से परिचय व् उनके दर्शन करवा कर आप ने हम सब को धन्य कर दिया*


सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है मित्र शुशील जी !
माँ , आप और आपके पूरे परिवार का कल्याण करे !

----------


## sushilnkt

> सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है मित्र शुशील जी !
> माँ , आप और आपके पूरे परिवार का कल्याण करे !


माँ और दोस्तों की क्रपा से सब सही रहेगा

----------


## Raja44

मल्लिका जी अच्छा लगा आपके सूत्र पर आकर ज्ञान भी बढा THANKS

----------


## MALLIKA

जय माता दी !!!!!!!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

मित्र मल्लिका जी, एक प्रश्न है! क्या अखंड ज्योत के दौरान दोपहर में भी पूजा करना अनिवार्य है? हमारी मान्यताओं के अनुसार तो दोपहर का समय देवताओं का विश्राम काल कहा गया है। मेरे तर्क में यदि कोई त्रुटि हो तो सुधार दें।
धन्यवाद

----------


## MALLIKA

> मित्र मल्लिका जी, एक प्रश्न है! क्या अखंड ज्योत के दौरान दोपहर में भी पूजा करना अनिवार्य है? हमारी मान्यताओं के अनुसार तो दोपहर का समय देवताओं का विश्राम काल कहा गया है। मेरे तर्क में यदि कोई त्रुटि हो तो सुधार दें।
> धन्यवाद


मित्र शास्त्रोक्त विधि के अनुसार जब आप अखंड ज्योत जलाते है !
तो वहां तीनो संध्या पूजन का विधान है !

मैं अपनी तरह से आपको समझाने की कोशिश करती हूँ !
अगर कोई गलती हो तो माफ़ कीजियेगा !


जिस भी देवी देवता के लिए हम अखंड ज्योत जलाते है !
उनको हम अपने घर आमंत्रित करते है !
जिस तरह हम घर आये मेहमान को  सुबह नाश्ता , दोपहर को हल्का खाना , रात को खाना  खिला कर उनका 
आदर सत्कार करते है !
उसी तरह घर में वास करने वाले देवी-देवता को  तीनो समय आदर सत्कार करके उनकी कृपा पाने का प्रयत्न करते है !

( ये मेरा अपना मत है ! )

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र शास्त्रोक्त विधि के अनुसार जब आप अखंड ज्योत जलाते है !
> तो वहां तीनो संध्या पूजन का विधान है !
> 
> मैं अपनी तरह से आपको समझाने की कोशिश करती हूँ !
> अगर कोई गलती हो तो माफ़ कीजियेगा !
> 
> 
> जिस भी देवी देवता के लिए हम अखंड ज्योत जलाते है !
> उनको हम अपने घर आमंत्रित करते है !
> ...


शानदार!!!! मेरी ओर से सम्मान, बाद में।

----------


## SUNIL1107

या देवी सर्व भूतेषु मातृ रूपेण संस्थिता, नमस्तस्यै नमस्तस्यै नमस्तस्यै नमो नमः !!

----------


## shrawan

> 


 आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## shrawan

आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## Sameerchand

*एक अच्छेसूत्र के लिए मल्लिका जी को धन्यवाद.......... माता के आशीर्वाद को आपने सूत्र में पिरोकर इस मंच को एक बढ़िया उपहार दिया है !इसके लिए हम आपको धन्यवाद देते हैं ! आशा करता हूँ की आगे आप माता का वृत्तांत आगे बढ़ाएंगी.............. इस अच्छे सूत्र के प्रश्तुती के लिए आपको फिर से बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद..............क्या करू आपको तकनिकी कारणों से +++++ नहीं दे सकता........




...............जय माता दी...............**

*

----------


## mzone420

जय माता दी  मल्लिका जी...

सराहनीय प्रयास है आपका

----------


## komal sharma

दिल खुश हो गया अति सुन्दर सूत्र +++

----------


## Kamal Ji

_मल्लिका जी इतने बेहतरीन ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र के लिए आप को ह्रदय से धन्यवाद.........._

----------


## PARIYAR

जय माता दी 
बहुत ही उत्तम सूत्र है मल्लिका जी , इसे जारी रखने की जरुरत है 
+++++++++++++

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

जय माता दी !!

++++++++++++

----------


## VINODBISHT

मलिका जी आपकी प्रस्तुति का कोई जबाब नहीं बहुत ही बढ़िया हैं जय माता दी जय माँ शैलपुत्री
जय माँ ब्रहाम्चारनी 
जय माँ चन्द्रघंटा 
जय माँ कुशमांडा
जय माँ स्कन्दमाता 
जय माँ कात्यानी
जय माँ कालदात्री
जय माँ गौरी
जय माँ सिध्धात्री

जय माँ वैष्णो देवी


जय शिव-शक्ति
बहुत ही अछा सूत्र हैं  माँ आपको दिन दुगनी रात चोग्नी तरकी दें और मेरी तरफ से आपको ढेर साडी रेपो स्वीकार करें. धन्यबाद ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## calvitf

जय माता दी ..............................

----------


## MALLIKA

> *एक अच्छेसूत्र के लिए मल्लिका जी को धन्यवाद.......... माता के आशीर्वाद को आपने सूत्र में पिरोकर इस मंच को एक बढ़िया उपहार दिया है !इसके लिए हम आपको धन्यवाद देते हैं ! आशा करता हूँ की आगे आप माता का वृत्तांत आगे बढ़ाएंगी.............. इस अच्छे सूत्र के प्रश्तुती के लिए आपको फिर से बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद..............क्या करू आपको तकनिकी कारणों से +++++ नहीं दे सकता.......................जय माता दी...............*





> जय माता दी  मल्लिका जी...सराहनीय प्रयास है आपका





> दिल खुश हो गया अति सुन्दर सूत्र +++





> _मल्लिका जी इतने बेहतरीन ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र के लिए आप को ह्रदय से धन्यवाद.........._





> जय माता दी बहुत ही उत्तम सूत्र है मल्लिका जी , इसे जारी रखने की जरुरत है +++++++++++++





> जय माता दी !!++++++++++++





> मलिका जी आपकी प्रस्तुति का कोई जबाब नहीं बहुत ही बढ़िया हैं जय माता दी जय माँ शैलपुत्रीजय माँ ब्रहाम्चारनी जय माँ चन्द्रघंटा जय माँ कुशमांडाजय माँ स्कन्दमाता जय माँ कात्यानीजय माँ कालदात्रीजय माँ गौरीजय माँ सिध्धात्रीजय माँ वैष्णो देवी जय शिव-शक्तिबहुत ही अछा सूत्र हैं  माँ आपको दिन दुगनी रात चोग्नी तरकी दें और मेरी तरफ से आपको ढेर साडी रेपो स्वीकार करें. धन्यबाद ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


[QUOTE=calvitf;1044167]जय माता दी ..............................[/QUOTE[SIZE=3][COLOR="#0000CD"]

जय माता दी !!!

माता सभी भक्तो का कल्याण करे !

सूत्र पर आये सभी मित्रो का स्वागत है !

----------


## Munneraja

माता का अवतार दुष्ट राक्षसों को नष्ट करने के लिए हुआ था जो किसी नर के हाथों ना मारे जाने का वरदान ले चुके थे.
दुष्टों का नाश करके पृथ्वी को अराजकता से बचाने के लिए माँ कृत संकल्प हैं.

----------


## alysweety

*जय माता दी.................*
*एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए मल्लिका जी को धन्यवाद.........
रेपो +++++++
*

----------


## MALLIKA

जय माता दी !
सभी मित्रो का सूत्र पर स्वागत है !

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## alymax

> 


प्रकृति लीला न्यारी है

----------


## MALLIKA

*दुर्गा पार्वती का दूसरा नाम है। 
हिन्दुओं के शाक्त साम्प्रदाय में भगवती दुर्गा को ही दुनिया की पराशक्ति और सर्वोच्च देवता माना जाता है 
(शाक्त साम्प्रदाय ईश्वर को देवी के रूप में मानता है) । 
वेदों में तो दुर्गा का कोई ज़िक्र नहीं है, 
मगर उपनिषद में देवी "उमा हैमवती" (उमा, हिमालय की पुत्री) का वर्णन है ।
पुराण में दुर्गा को आदिशक्ति माना गया है । 
दुर्गा असल में शिव की पत्नी पार्वती का एक रूप हैं, 
जिसकी उत्पत्ति राक्षसों का नाश करने के लिये देवताओं की प्रार्थना पर पार्वती ने लिया था -- 
इस तरह दुर्गा युद्ध की देवी हैं । देवी दुर्गा के स्वयं कई रूप हैं । 
मुख्य रूप उनका "गौरी" है, अर्थात शान्तमय, सुन्दर और गोरा रूप । 
उनका सबसे भयानक रूप काली है, अर्थात काला रूप । 
विभिन्न रूपों में दुर्गा भारतऔर नेपाल के कई मन्दिरों और तीर्थस्थानों में पूजी जाती हैं । 
कुछ दुर्गा मन्दिरों में पशुबलि भी चढ़ती है । 
भगवती दुर्गा की सवारी शेर है ।*

----------


## MALLIKA

*दुर्गा सप्तशती हिन्दुओं की धार्मिक आस्था का सर्वमान्य ग्रन्थ है। 
इसे देवी महात्म्य के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। 
यह मार्कण्डेय पुराण का अंश है। इसमें ७०० श्लोक होने के कारण इसे 'सप्तशती' कहते हैं। 
इसमें सृष्टि की प्रतीकात्मक व्याख्या की गई है। 
जगत की सम्पूर्ण शक्तियों के दो रूप माने गये है - संचित और क्रियात्मक। 
नवरात्रि के दिनों में इसका पाठ किया जाता है।
इस रचना का विशेष संदेश है कि विकास-विरोधी दुष्ट अतिवादी शक्तियों को सारे सभ्य लोगों कि सम्मिलित शक्ति "सर्वदेवशरीजम" ही परास्त कर सकती है, 
जो रास्ट्रीय एकता का प्रतीक है। 
इस प्रकार आर्यशक्ति अजय है। इसमे गमन (इसका भेदन ) दुष्कर है। 
इसलिए यह दुर्गा है। यह अतिवादियों के ऊपर संतुलन - शक्ति (stogun) सभ्यता के विकास कि सही पहचान है।

*

----------


## alymax

> *दुर्गा पार्वती का दूसरा नाम है। 
> हिन्दुओं के शाक्त साम्प्रदाय में भगवती दुर्गा को ही दुनिया की पराशक्ति और सर्वोच्च देवता माना जाता है 
> (शाक्त साम्प्रदाय ईश्वर को देवी के रूप में मानता है) । 
> वेदों में तो दुर्गा का कोई ज़िक्र नहीं है, 
> मगर उपनिषद में देवी "उमा हैमवती" (उमा, हिमालय की पुत्री) का वर्णन है ।
> पुराण में दुर्गा को आदिशक्ति माना गया है । 
> दुर्गा असल में शिव की पत्नी पार्वती का एक रूप हैं, 
> जिसकी उत्पत्ति राक्षसों का नाश करने के लिये देवताओं की प्रार्थना पर पार्वती ने लिया था -- 
> इस तरह दुर्गा युद्ध की देवी हैं । देवी दुर्गा के स्वयं कई रूप हैं । 
> ...


दिल को बड़ा ही सुकून मिलता है ऐसा संगत मिलने पर पर कोई साथी नहि मिला

----------


## MALLIKA

*सुरथ नाम के एक राजा का राज्य छीन जाने और जन पर संकट आ जाने पर वह राजा भाग कर जंगल चला जाता है! 
ज्ञानी राजा को अपनी परिस्थति का सही ज्ञान है. 
वह निश्चित रूप से समझता है कि उसे पुनः अपना राज्य अथवा कोई सम्पति वापस नहीं मिलने वाली है! 
किन्तु फिर भी उसे बार-बार उन्ही वस्तुओं, व्यक्तियों और खजाने अदि की चिंता सताती रहती है. 
राजा जिसे निरर्थक समझता है और मुक्त रहना चाहता है, 
उसके विपरीत उसका मन उसके ज्ञान की अवहेलना कर बस उन्ही बस्तुओ की ओर खीचा जाता है| 
ज्ञानी राजा सुरथ अपनी असाधारण शंका को लेकर परम ज्ञानी मेघा ऋषि के पास जाते है। 
ऋषि उन्हें बताते है की वह विशेख शक्ति भगवन की क्रियाशील शक्ति तर को से परे महामाया है 
जो गारे संसार को जोड़ती है, पूरी सृष्टि को संचालित, संघृत और नियंत्रित करती है। 
सारे जीव-जन्तु उसी की प्रेरणा से कार्य करते है |*

----------


## MALLIKA

*यही महामाया शक्ति सृष्टी की तीन अवस्थाओं का तीन रूपों में संचालन करती है।
सृष्टी अवस्थाओं का लगातार परिवर्तन है। परिवर्तन का मापक काल ( समय ) है।
बिना काल के परिवर्तन की कल्पना नहीं की जा सकती।
इसलिए पहली अवस्था में यही (काल की) महाकाली शक्ति के रूप में महामाया सृष्टि को गति देती है।
परिवर्तन की निरंतरता में काल के किसी विशेष बिन्दु पर सृष्टि का एक स्वरूप और केवल एक वही स्वरूप बनता है|
उसका संघारण और संपोषण वह महालक्ष्मी के रूप में करती है।
सृष्टि की तीसरी अवस्था विकास की अग्रिम अवस्था है, जब चेतना का बहुआयामी विकास होता है।
इस अवस्था का संचालन और नियंन्त्रण महासरस्वती के रूप में वह करती है।*

----------


## MALLIKA

*सृष्टि की इन्ही तीन अवस्थाओं को सर्वसाधारण के लिए बोधगम्य रूप में प्रस्तुत किया गया है| 
पहली अवस्था में सृष्टि रचना के कर्ता ब्रम्हा को मधु और कैटभ नाम के दो राक्षस मार लाना चाहते थे| 
क्रमश: तमोगुणी और रजोगुणी ये दोनों अतिवादी शक्तियाँ विकास के लिए संकट है| 
ब्रह्म ने महामाया से रक्षा की गुहार की| 
महामाया की प्रेरणा से विष्णु योग्निन्द्रा त्याग कर आए और राक्षसों को मार डाला| 
ब्रह्म की सृष्टि-रचना का कार्य आगे बढ़ जाता है। 
दूसरी अवस्था सभ्यता की प्रारंभिक अवस्था-गंगा सिन्धु के मैदान की तत्कालीन जंगली अवस्था का प्रतीकात्मक वर्णन है। 
जानवरों से शारीरिक बल में अपेक्षाकृत कमजोर मानव समूह 
-आर्यशक्ति को विना विकसित हथियार के केवल बुधि विवेक के बल पर 
जंगली भैंसे (महिषासुर) आदि भयानक जंगली जानवरों के बीच से अपनी सभ्यता की गाड़ी आगे निकलने की चुनोती थी, 
जिसमे वह सफल हुई। तीसरी अवस्था सभ्यता की विकसित अवस्था है, 
जहाँ आर्यसक्ति को शुंभ और निशुंभ के रूप में दो अतिवादी सक्तियों 
**रजोगुण और तमोगुण अथवा प्रगतिवादी और प्रतक्रियावादी शक्तियों का सामना सदा करना पड़ता है।*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मेरे प्रियतम सूत्रों मे एक , जीवन के एल अलग ही  पहलु  से रूबरू कराने आपका बहुत बहुत आभार मल्लिका जी !

----------


## MALLIKA

> मेरे प्रियतम सूत्रों मे एक , जीवन के एल अलग ही  पहलु  से रूबरू कराने आपका बहुत बहुत आभार मल्लिका जी !


मित्र *साजिद जी* आपका सूत्र पर स्वागत है !
आपके सहयोग और  प्रोत्साहन का दिल से धन्यवाद !

----------


## MALLIKA

*जय माता दी !!!!!!!!!!*
*जय महाकाली !!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## alymax

> *जय माता दी !!!!!!!!!!*
> *जय महाकाली !!!!!!!!!!!*


मल्लिका जी आप का शुक्रिया

----------


## MALLIKA

*जय माता दी !!!!!!!!!!*
*जय महाकाली !!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## MALLIKA

............................

----------


## MALLIKA

.......................

----------


## MALLIKA

.....................

----------


## MALLIKA

*जय माता दी !!!*
*
*
*भविष्य चन्द्रिका !!!

*हिन्दू मान्यताओं में शुक्रवार शक्ति उपासना की विशेष घड़ी है। शास्त्रों में कहा गया है कि चण्डी यानी दुर्गा की भक्ति ही कलियुग में जल्द व शुभ फल देने वाली है। देवी दुर्गा के नौ शक्ति स्वरूप यानी नवदुर्गा भी समस्त ग्रह-नक्षत्रों के साथ पूरे जगत का पालन व पोषण व नियंत्रण करने वाली मानी गईं हैं।

यही कारण है कि नवग्रह पीड़ा खासतौर पर शनि दोष शांति के लिए गुप्त नवरात्रि, शुक्रवार, शनिवार या नवमी तिथि को देवी दुर्गा के नीचे लिखे दुर्गा गायत्री मंत्र का स्मरण शारीरिक, मानसिक व आर्थिक मुश्किलों से बचाने में बहुत प्रभावी माना गया है। खासतौर पर शनि साढ़े साती, ढैय्या या शनि दशा में दुर्गा ध्यान शुभ माना गया है।

- स्नान के बाद देवी की पूजा लाल चंदन, लाल फूल, लाल अक्षत, लाल वस्त्र चढ़ाकर करें और धूप व दीप लगाकर लाल आसन पर बैठ नीचे लिखे दुर्गा गायत्री मंत्र का ध्यान कम से कम 108 बार जप माला या हाथ से गिनकर ही करें। 

मंत्र -

ऊँ गिरिजायै विद्महे। शिवप्रियाय च धीमहि। तन्नो दुर्गा: प्रचोदयात्।।

अंत में देवी को प्रसाद लगाकर आरती महिषासुरमर्दिनी स्*त्रोत्र से करें।

॥श्री महिषासुरमर्दिनी स्तोत्रम् ॥अयि गिरिनन्दिनि नन्दितमेदिनि विश्वविनोदिनि नन्दनुते ॥गिरिवरविंध्यषिर  धिनिवासिनि विष्णुविलासिनि जिष्णुनुते ।भगवति हे शितिकण्ठकुटुम्बि  ि भूरिकुटुम्बिनि भूरिकृतेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते॥ १॥

सुरवरवर्षिणि दुर्धरधर्षिणि दुर्मुखमर्षिणि हर्षरतेत्रिभुवनप  षिणि शंकरतोषिणि किल्विषमोषिणि घोषरते ।दनुजनिरोषिणि दितिसुतरोषिणि दुर्मदशोषिणि सिन्धुसुतेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥ २॥

अयि जगदम्बमदम्बकदम्ब वनप्रियवासिनि हासरतेशिखरिशिरोम  ि तुंगहिमालय शृंग निजालय मध्यगतेमधुमधुरे मधुकैटभभंजिनि कैटभभञ्जिनि रासरतेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥३॥

अयि शतखण्ड विखण्डितरुण्ड वितुण्डितशुण्ड गजाधिपतेरिपुगजगण  ड विदारणचण्ड पराक्रम शुण्ड मृगाधिपते।निजभुज  ण्ड निपातितखण्ड विपातितमुण्ड भटाधिपतेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥४॥

अयि रणदुर्मद शत्रुवधोदित दुर्धरनिर्जर शक्तिभृतेचतुरविच  र धुरीणमहाशिव दूतकृताप्रमथाधिप  े ।दुरितदुरीह दु्राशयदुर्मति दानवदूत कृतान्तमतेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥ ५॥

अयि शरणागत वैरिवधूवर वीरवराभय दायकरेत्रिभुवन मस्तक शूलविरोधि शिरोधिकृतामल शूलकरे।दुमिदुमित  मर दुन्दुभिनाद महोमुखरीकृत तिग्मकरेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥६॥

अयि निजहुङ्कृतिमात्र निराकृत धूम्रविलोचन धूम्रचतेसमरविशोष  त शोणितबीज समुद्भव शोणित बीजलते।शिवशिव शुम्भ निशुम्भमहाहव तर्पित भूत पिशाचरतेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥ ७॥

धनुरनुसङ्ग रणक्षणसङ्ग परिस्फुरदंगनटत्क  केकनक पिशंग पृषत्कनिषंगरसद्भ   शृङ्ग हतावटुके।कृतचतुर  ग बलक्षितरंग घटद्बहुरंग रटद्बटुकेजयजय हे महिषासुर मर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥८॥

जय जय जप्यजये जय शब्दपरस्तुति तत्पर विश्वनुतेभण भण भिन्जिमि भिंक्रतनूपुर सिंजितमोहित भूतपते ।नटितनटार्ध नटीनटनायक नाटितनाट्य सुगानरतेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥९॥

अयि सुमन: सुमन: सुमन: सुमन: सुमनोहर कान्तियुतेश्रितर  नी रजनी रजनी रजनी रजनीकर वक्त्र वृते ।सुनयनविभ्रमर भ्रमर भ्रमर भ्रमर भ्रमराधिपतेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥१०॥

सहितमहाहव मल्लमतल्लिक मल्लितरल्लक मल्लरतेविरजितवल्  िक पल्लिकमल्लिकभिल्  िकभिल्लक वर्गवृते।सितकृतफ  ल्ल समुल्लसितारुणतल्  ज्पल्लव सल्लल्लितेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥ ११॥

अविरलगण्डगलन्मदम  दुर मत्तमतङ्गज् राजपतेत्रिभुवन भूषण भूतकलानिधि रूपपयोनिधि राजसुते।अयि सुदतीजन लालसमानस मोहनमन्मथ राजसुतेजयजय हे महिसासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥ १२॥

कमलदलामल कोमलकान्ति कलाकलितामल भाललतेसकलविलास कलानिलयक्रम केलिवलत्कल हंसकुले ।अलिकुल संकुल कुवलय मण्डल मौलिमिलद्र्कुलाल  कुलेजय जय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥ १३॥

करमुरलीरववीजित कूजित लज्जितकोकिल मञ्जुमतेमिलितपुल  न्द मनोहर गुञ्जित रञ्जितशैल निकुञ्जगते ।निजगुणभूत महाशबरीगण सद् गुणसंभृत केलितलेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥१४॥

कटितटपीत दुकूलविचित्र मयूखतिरस्कृत चन्द्ररुचेप्रणतस  रासुर मौलिमणिस्फुरदंशु  सन्नख चन्द्ररुचे।जितकन  ाचल मौलिपदोर्जित निर्भरकुंजरकुम्भ  ुचेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥ १५॥

विजित सहस्रकरैक सहस्रकरैक सहस्रकरैकनुतेकृत  ुरतारक संगरतारक संगरतारक सूनुसुते।सुरथसमा  ि समानसमाधि समाधिसमाधि सुजातरतेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥१६॥

पदकमलं करुणानिलये वरिवस्यति योऽनुदिनं सशिवेअयि कमले कमलानिलये कमलानिलय: स कथं न भवेत् ।तव पदमेव परंपदमित्यनुशीलय  ो मम किं न शिवेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥१७॥

कनकलसत्कल सिन्धुजलैरनु सिंचिनुतेगुण रंगभुवंभजति स किं न शचीकुचकुम्भ तटीपरिरम्भ सुखानुभवम् ।तव चरणं शरणं करवाणि नतामरवाणि निवासि शिवंजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥ १८॥

तव विमलेन्दुकुलं वदनेन्दुमलं सकलं ननु कूलयतेकिमु पुरुहूत पुरीन्दुमुखी सुमुखीभिरसौ विमुखीक्रियते ।मम तु मतं शिवनामधने भवती कृपया किमुतक्रियतेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥१९॥

अयि मयि दीनदयालुतया कृपयैव त्वया भवितव्यमुमेअयि जगतोजननी कृपयासि यथासि तथाऽनुमितासिरते ।यदुचितमत्र भवत्युररी कुरुतादुरुताममपा  ुरुतेजयजय हे महिषासुरमर्दिनि रम्यकपर्दिनि शैलसुते ॥ २०॥

----------


## ingole

*इतने अच्छे धार्मिक सूत्र की रचना के लिए धन्यवाद मल्लिका जी*

----------


## anubhav007

ॐ शिरी कालके शुभ देव सूर्य कूट निवास्नी तत्सम देवी महा माया विश्वरूपए नम्ह्स्तुते नह्म्त्से नमोह नामा !

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## anubhav007

> ॐ शिरी कालके शुभ देव सूर्य कूट निवास्नी तत्सम देवी महा माया विश्वरूपए नम्ह्स्तुते नह्म्त्से नमोह नामा !


माँ कालका जितना समय गुजरता गया तुझमे विश्वाश बढ़ता गया किया तेरी तारीफ करू माँ जो तेरा समरण करते है उसे किसी का भय नही होता वो स्वम दुसरो का भय दूर करते है माँ मुझे तेरी जरुरत है जो तेरा समरण करते है माँ वो दुसरो को अस्र्य देने वाले बन जाते है!

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## mangaldev

> *8- पशचसागर-*
> 
> यहाँ माता सती के " अधोदन्त " ( नीचे के दांत ) गिरे थे !
> यहाँ सती " वाराही " तथा शिव " महारूद्र " के नाम से जाने जाते है !
> इस पीठ के स्थान का निश्चित पता नहीं है !


*ये स्थान पौराणिक अनुमानो के अनुसार सिन्धु नदी के पार उत्तरी पाकिस्तान के हिन्दुकुश पर्वत श्रंखलाओ में चित्राल जिला पाकिस्तान में कही पड़ता है। लेकिन ठीक ठीक स्थान अज्ञात है। प्राक़ृतिक विषमताओ से भरे इस क्षेत्र में इस स्थान की खोज करना शेष है। *

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया जानकारी है .

----------


## mangaldev

प्रथम शारदीय नवरात्रि विक्रम संवत 2071 के शुभ अवसर पर सभी को शुभकामनाये

----------


## theitsolution

सर्व मांगल्य मांगल्ये शिवे सर्वार्थ साधियेके शरनायम त्रियाम्बके गौरी नारायणी नमस्तुते !

----------


## MALLIKA

*जय माता दी !!!
*

----------


## Shree Ji

> *जय माता दी !!!
> *Attachment 901056


जय माता दी !!!

----------


## MALLIKA

*A B C D आती है क्या.....? अगर आती भी है तो ऐसी नहीं आती होगी..... 
क्योंकि ऐसी आपको आजतक किसी ने नहीं सिखाई होगी।

**A=Ambe अम्बे
B=Bhawani भवानी
C=Chamunda चामुंडा
D=Durga दुर्गा
E=Ekrupi एकरूपी
F=Farsadharni फ़रसधारणी
G=Gayatri गायत्री
H=Hinglaaj हिङ्ग्लाज वासिनी
I=Indrani इंद्राणी
J=Jagdamba जगदंबा, जगतजननी जया विजया जगदंबा
K=Kali काली
L=Laxmi लक्षमी
M=Mahamaya महामाया
N=Narayani नारायणी
O=Omkarini ओंकारिणी
P=Padma पद्मा
Q=Qatyayani कात्यायिनी
R=Ratnapriya रत्नप्रिया
S=Sheetla शीतला
T=Tripura Sundari त्रिपुरा सुंदरी
U=Uma उमा
V=Vaishnavi वैश्नवी
W=Warahi वारही
Y=Yati यति
Z=Zyvana ज्यावना येंकारी युवती यती**

ABCD पढ़ते जाओ..* *जय माता दी* *कहते जाओ...!!!*

----------


## MALLIKA

*जय माता दी !!!*

----------


## MALLIKA

*जय माता दी !!!

*

----------


## MALLIKA

*जय माता दी* 
*देवी प्रतयंगिरा* Attachment 925179

----------

